# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Nestrpljivo očekivanje (u očekivanju Godota)

## devet_mjeseci

Danas mi je službeni termin poroda, no čini se da ću opet prebaciti - dugački, nepravilni ciklusi imaju svoje vremenske posljedice... Moram priznati da mi ovih dana na forumu jako nedostaje topic na kojem bismo se mi, koje smo pred sam kraj trudnoće, malo izbrbljale o tome kako skratiti očekivanje, koje "simptome" poroda kod sebe prepoznajete, naprosto da malo olakšamo dušu...

Nedostaje mi sugovornik jer imam osjećaj da već sve druge opterećujem ili odbrojavanjem ili jadanjem o čepu koji pomalo izlazi u komadićima, čudnim grčevima, probadanjima, anegdotama iz trudničke ambulante i slično. Mihovila sam prenjela dva tjedna i znam da bi mi se slično moglo dogoditi i ovaj put, a rado bih sa nekim podijelila "teret" nestrpljivosti.

Ako moderatorice odobravaju jedan chat topic na ovu temu, bila bih zahvalna na svakoj pričici o tome kako se vi nosite sa posljednjih "pet minuta do dvanaest"  :Smile:

----------


## a.k.

Meni je termin za tjedan dana i najradje bih rodila vec danas, ali cini se da cu jos cekati, od simptoma nema nista. Ginekologica mi je rekla da sam otvorena "tjesno za prst" sto god to znacilo i da mi ctg pokazuje reaktivnu krivulju sto je ona opisala kao priprema maternice za porod, ali ja ne osjecam da se nesto specijalno zbiva s maternicom. Uglavnom, meni je ovo prva trudnoca i nije da me strah poroda nego me malo brine hocu li uopce skuziti znakove radjanja.

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Ma vjeruj mi da ćeš znati kada počne, a i dobar je znak što si otvorena, pa makar i malo. Puno prvorotkinja nije otvoreno uopće do samog poroda, među njima sam bila i ja. Kao što je rekao jedan doktor prvorotkinji u Petrovoj: "Ovuda ni komarac ne može ući!"  :Grin: 

Kod mene je cerviks skroz mekan, sad sam već uloživa za 2 prsta do ovoja i glavice, jučer me steglo dva, tri puta i to je to... Nula bodova do daljnjega, tko će to izdržati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## winnerica

Drži se, ja sam oboje prenijela po 10-14 dana (nedaju se van), sad se bojim da isto i s trećom ne dočekam kraj 7. mj. (termin 13.7.). Već sam otvorena preko mj. dana, malecka od 15 mj. skakuće i cupka po meni, nosim je, radim sve po kući, nahodavam, nadam se da će pomoći pri bržem i lakšem porodu... I držim ti fige da krene...

----------


## a.k.

Ja isto nastojim sto vise hodati, ali se ful brzo umorim, a ako stojim dulje vrijeme me noge pocmu svrbiti, pretpostavljam da je to zato jer onda malo naoteknu. Isto ima osjecaj da su mi zglobovi klimavi.

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Winnerice, kakvi su ti bili ciklusi? Dulji od onih 28 dana? Čisto me zanima kako s time u praksi stvari stoje jer su mi rekli da najčešće i prenose žene koje imaju dugačke cikluse (moji su 32-36 dana...)

Po pitanju nogu, najgore mi je navečer, onaj nemir od kojeg bih mogla iskočiti iz vlastite kože.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## a.k.

Meni nije taj nemir tolko izrazen, ali javi se tu i tamo i onda jaaakooo zivcira.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Čisto me zanima kako s time u praksi stvari stoje jer su mi rekli da najčešće i prenose žene koje imaju dugačke cikluse (moji su 32-36 dana...)


pa to je i logično, zar ne?
termin poroda računa se na temelju fiktivnog ciklusa koji traje 28 dana.
žene s duljim ciklusima imaju ovulacije kasnije nego one s 28, pa su tako zapravo i zanijele kasnije nego što matematički model pokazuje.
upravo je smiješno kako nam se termin određuje po nekom univerzalnom modelu, ne uzimajući u obzir naše osobne duljine ciklusa, naše ovulacije i naša vlastita saznanja kada smo začele ili mogle začeti.
iako ti je matematički termin danas, ti još uvijek nisi prenijela : termin je od 38 do 42 tjedna, dakle tek za 2 tjedna se službeno može reći da si prenijela. a i tada bi to bilo upitno, obzirom na duljinu tvog ciklusa.

----------


## winnerica

Je, po 30-32 dana ciklus. Ma sve bude dobro, samo treba dočekat...

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Po pitanju zanošenja (ovulacije), tu tek nema pravila. Moram naći gdje sam stavila ono sjajno istraživanje po kojem je minimalni broj žena imao ovulaciju po onom ključu 14 dana... Drugim riječima, dokazali su da nema sigurno (ne)plodnih dana, osim ako nisu "programirani" hormonalnim i inim terapijama.  :Grin:  Ukratko, ako ne znaš kada si točno ostala trudna (neovisno o duljini ciklusa), možeš se slikati sa bilo kakvom logikom i "očekivanim" terminom poroda.  :Wink:

----------


## sirius

> Po pitanju nogu, najgore mi je navečer, onaj nemir od kojeg bih mogla iskočiti iz vlastite kože.


Moguće da ti je željezo u krvi jako nisko. Nemir u nogama zna biti od toga.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Ukratko, ako ne znaš kada si točno ostala trudna (neovisno o duljini ciklusa), možeš se slikati sa bilo kakvom logikom i "očekivanim" terminom poroda.


i zašto se onda zamarati i zabrinjavati što nismo rodile točno na jedan određeni dan? (btw, manje od 5% žena rodi baš na taj dan)
beba će se roditi kad će biti pravo vrijeme za to. ona najbolje zna kad je dovoljno zrela. datum na papiru je samo datum na papiru, nema prevelike veze s našim tijelima i našim bebama.
i stoga, opustite se  :Smile:

----------


## devet_mjeseci

sirius, provjereno nije željezo. Nažalost je genetika, sistem dubokih vena...

Ah Lutonjice, pa nije stvar zamaranja ili brige!  :Smile:   To ti mene podsjeća na djetinjstvo kad sam se nekim stvarima jaaaaako veselila kao što je npr. odlazak na more. Onda sam crtala recke, križala dane na kalendaru, spremala kofer tjedan dana unaprijed, radila sve i svašta samo da mi vrijeme brže proleti. Otkako sam odrasla, nemam puno takvih veselja. No, dijete i porod? To je nemjerljivo s ičime u životu! Pa s obzirom da na termin ne mogu utjecati, onda barem svako jutro napišem pokoje slovo na forumu i bude mi lakše.  :Yes:

----------


## a.k.

Da, tocno tako je i meni, nije da me brine termin ili nesto, ali sad kad znam da mogu roditi za koji dan (mogu vec i sada) jedva cekam da to krene, bas se veselim. Sad sam vec luda kad vidim male bebe, jedva cekam da i ja svoju nosim na rukama, a ne u trbuhu.

----------


## chiarita2

evo ja malo podižem ovu temu. danas sam točno punih 39 tt i već mi je dosta. zadnjih dana osjećam se tromo i umaram se jako brzo i baš mi se ne da više čekati, jako sam nestrpljiva da vidim svoje malo zlato. sad su mi dvije susjede rodile prije par dana a ovbje su imale termin par dana poslije mene i sad sam '' ljubomorna '' zašto ja još nisam rodila. čak i moja curica od tri godine pita kad će ta seka više van,,,,svako jutro osjetim neke kao bolove, onako kao da ću dobiti mengu i ponadam se da je to to i onda ništa. inače prvo sam dijete rodfila na dogovoreni carski zbog prestanka rasta bebe tak da ne znam što su trudovi i kak to treba izgledati. doktor je htio da sutra dođem u bolnicu, kao na promatranje, ali sam odbila, baš zbog moje curke doma, ne mogu zamisliti da ju moram ostaviti doma na duže vrijeme.....onda je rekao da se javim u četvrtak kad je on dežuran i da će mi raditi ctg, uzv, pregled i amnioskopiju pa da ćemo onda vidjeti dal trebam ostati u bolnici.. koliko god jedva čekam porod zbilja ne želim na indukciju i cijelo vrijeme zamišljam kako će me doma uhvatiti trudovi i kak ću ih doma odraditi koliko god mogu, a ako me zatvore u bolnicu niš od toga.....a jesam vam se izjadala, sorry na gnjavaži......

----------


## lisica

i ja sam tu. po uzv danas punih 39. po mengi u petak kad mi je i pregled. nestrpljiva sam da konačno pošuškam taj maleni zamotuljak.
prvu sam curku rodila 2 dana poslije termina, drugu 6 dana ranije, pa sam se nekako ponadala da će i ovaj put krenuti ranije. a ništa se ne događa..

----------


## Ginger

moram priznati da je i meni poprilično teško ovih zadnjih tjedana
u prvoj trudnoći mi nije bilo tako...
teško se krećem, sve me boli, a do pred koji dan sam bila nervozna za poludit
i stalno osluškujem je li to to...
prvi porod je bio carski, nešto ranije nego je planiran zbog puknuća vodenjaka
osjetila sam samo nekoliko trudova pa nisam ni sigurna kako bi to trebalo izgledati

ovaj put se nadam jednom lijepom prirodnom porodu
doktori kažu za sada nema zapreke za to
ali na indukciju nakon carskog ne pristajem nikako - moj izbor je ili prirodni (kojem se istinski nadam) ili carski

----------


## andiko

Evo i mene.... Danas 39+2. Ništa se niti izdaleka ne događa... Prvog sam rodila 40+4, pa i očekujem tamo krajem sljedećeg tjedna... Nadam se da neću puno prenijeti, jer su mi rekli da je opet velika beba (prvi se rodio 4,170). Nadam se samo da neću prenijeti više od par dana. Ova trudnoća mi je dosta napornija od prošle....iako općenito gledano se nemam na što žaliti, osim na žgaravicu. U svakom slučaju, jedva čekam rodit, da se mogu normalno kretat i posvetit se i jednom i drugom djetetu...

----------


## gorka

pokusajte si prikratiti dane vodenjem dnevnika. zamislite koliko ce neprocjenjivo to biti vasem nerodenom djetetu u kasnijim godinama. napisite sve svoje radosti, strahove, nade i onda ih za puno godina zajedno citajte ..........i uzivajte.........

----------


## andiko

ja budna...počele neke kontrakcije...sad sam si zgrijala mlijeko i pak mi se čini da sam sanjala....hm....najbolje da idem probat spavat dalje... Sjećam se da su mi prošli put bolovi krenuli iz leđa....a sad leđa 0 bodova... Možda su lažnjaci... Jučer bio termin

----------


## BebaBeba

~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši lagani bezbolni prekrasni čarobni porod!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## AdioMare

ako je počelo i ja ti želim da bude lagano i brzo  :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dorica

Hehehehe 
evo mene malo zalutala ovdije ... :Grin: 
malo sam se svega sijetila pa mi je došlo milo oko srca   :Zaljubljen:  i dobila sam volju da ponovo krenem na postupke  :Rolling Eyes: 

*andiko*  baš se sijetim svako malo tebe i pitam se jesi li već rodila  :Yes: 
sretno svima i svima velika pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## Ripcord

Evo da dignem ovu temu za sve koji su u iščekivanju. Ja sam danas 39+1, neispavana po običaju i čini mi se da nikad neću dočekat porod  :Cool: 

Jučer sam bila na kontrolu u trudničkoj ambulanti i počele se redovitije kontrole - idem u sub na ctg, pa u pon ctg+kontrola, i tako dalje i tako bliže...

Nisam još ništa otvorena (u prvoj trudnoći sam bila 2 prsta par tjedana pred porod), nego samo uloživa za vršak prsta. Na lažne trudove sam toliko navikla da se zabrinem ako ih nema i premda bih što radije vidjela svojeg popišanca, planiram druženja, obveze i koješta, kao da imam još ohoho do poroda. Stariji mali je u šoku da beba stiže VEĆ sljedeći tjedan i sad ima neku spiku da on misli da će možda dobit brata već ovaj vikend, a ja ga uvjeravam da će to biti sljedeći vikend (inače, prvi put rodila točno na termin kojeg sam sama izračunala: 40+4, ovaj put računam 40+3 (prije sam imala dulji ciklus), but we shall see)

A pozivi i komentari tipa: šta(???), još nisi rodila?, me već lagano živciraju, kao da se moram opravdavat što je malom čisto fajn unutra  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ako prenesem mislim da ću, od muke zbog nesanice, počet utapat frustracije u alkoholu  :Grin:

----------


## koksy

> A pozivi i komentari tipa: šta(???), još nisi rodila?, me već lagano živciraju, kao da se moram opravdavat što je malom čisto fajn unutra  Ako prenesem mislim da ću, od muke zbog nesanice, počet utapat frustracije u alkoholu


Uff ti i pozivi su i meni bili najgori, si su zvali svaki dan. Uzalud im govoris da ces javit ako bude nesto novo, oni ipak zovu, salju poruke... Kao da se svako nada da ces bas u tom trenu dobit trudove i oni ce bit prvi koji ce saznat... :Rolling Eyes: 

Svena sam navodno prenjela, ciklusi i do 45 dana. Po mengi termin bio 30.8. Na kraju rodila 20.9. tako da i ja mislim da je tjedan dana duze plivao. I sto puta sam rekla da bi rade prosla 5 bolnih poroda nego ponovno prozivljavala ta zadnja 2 tjedna trudnoce. Prestrasno, trbuh ogroman, nit se mogu kretat, nit mogu lezat, nemam mira ni sekunde...A da ne pricam kako je bilo vruuuuuceeeee...Uff...nadam se da s ovom bebom necu to opet prozivjet, iako ce opet biti ljeto...

----------


## Lutonjica

zato je pametno svima od početka trudnoće govoriti da je termin 2 tjedna kasnije nego što stvarno jest. pa vas neće toliko gnjaviti :wink:

----------


## eris

Ja sam radila kao što Lutonjica reče, lagala kada mi je termin.I niko me nije zvao, pogotovo zadnji put. Prvi put sam dan pred porod bila troma, bezvoljna, nikakva. Drugi put sam noć pred porod spavala ko luda, nisam se u cijeloj trudnoći tako lijepo odmorila, bez da piškim, grčeva, ili nesanice. Pred treći porod sam kuhala i čistila, samo par sati prije, i imala sam stalno potrebu da se smijem. 
E cure moje, tako vam zavidim na tom lijepom iščekivanju.

----------


## katarinam

> zato je pametno svima od početka trudnoće govoriti da je termin 2 tjedna kasnije nego što stvarno jest. pa vas neće toliko gnjaviti :wink:


dobra ideja nije mi pala na pamet  :Klap: 

 ja imam osjećaj da ću se prije poroditi jer mi je prva trudnoća al budemo vidjeli.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ripcord

> zato je pametno svima od početka trudnoće govoriti da je termin 2 tjedna kasnije nego što stvarno jest. pa vas neće toliko gnjaviti :wink:


Mene doktori tjednima najavljivali raniji porod, zato su valjda svi puni iščekivanja. A tak sam i mislila, ako izliječim streptokoke, dočekat ćemo termin, ako ne i prenijet  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

> ja imam osjećaj da ću se prije poroditi jer mi je prva trudnoća al budemo vidjeli.


ma nema to nikakve veze
ja sam prvo rodila 40+nešto
a drugo 39+nešto

btw, u obje sam bila uloživa i smekšalog cerviksa i najavljivali mi ranije porode i preporučali mirovanje itd itd
sad sam opet uloživa i omekšala, ali ovaj put ne marim previše  :Grin:

----------


## krojachica

Ja sam toliko slušala o tom isčekivanju, a na kraju ga uopće
nisam doživjela, obje bebe su došle sa 37 tj. 
i stvarno me iznenadile...
malo je čudno, ali poslije mi je bilo žao da je sve završilo tako
naglo i brzo...još sam malo htjela biti trudna :Sad:

----------


## Ripcord

Mene noćaš šerafilo dolje sam tak, čini mi se da mi se lagano upalio mjehur (očito šetnje po hladnoći posljednjih dana, uz ne baš adekvatan stupanj zabundanosti, došle na naplatu). 

MM se probudio ubrzo nakon što sam došla u  krevet, jer je skužio da se previjam pp krevetu i stalno se dižem (na wc), pa je skočio sav uzbuđen da jel vrijeme, bilo je samo: kamo sreće  :Razz: 

No onda sam skužila da moram skemijat operaciju što sa starijim malim ako krenu trudovi usred noći?!

----------


## srecica

> No onda sam skužila da moram skemijat operaciju što sa starijim malim ako krenu trudovi usred noći?!


Velika je vjerovatnost da ce trudovi krenuti po noci, kad se sve smiri i utihne, jer nam je ti u tim sisavackim genima vrijeme kad smo sigurni  :Wink: 
iskombiniraj neku kombinaciju da ti mozes nazvati prijateljicu, susjedu, mamu ili nekog drugog da dodu k tebi kad se trudovi uhodaju i odlucis se da kreces u bolnicu ... a to je opet vjerovatno da ce biti i ujutro  :Wink:

----------


## Ripcord

> iskombiniraj neku kombinaciju da ti mozes nazvati prijateljicu, susjedu, mamu ili nekog drugog da dodu k tebi kad se trudovi uhodaju i odlucis se da kreces u bolnicu ... a to je opet vjerovatno da ce biti i ujutro


Malo si razmišljam i mislim da ćemo počet vodit na spavanje maloga kod bake i dide u drugoj polovici sljedećeg tjedna (dida je nešto bolestan posljednje vrijeme, pa ne znam jel bi mogao doć kod nas, susjede ne poznajem, frendice (ako će bit preko tjedna) ne mogu baš žicat da dolaze usred noći (tipa ako slučajno krene brzo da moramo baš jurit),pogotovo jer najbolja prijateljica i nema auto). Inače je mali osjetljiva dušica i mislim da bi jadan bio sav isprepadan da me vidi u trudovima, a ne znam jel bih ja mogla glumit baš smješak veseli ako i kad krenu oni opaki (zadnji put su počeli trudovi i to odmah opaki, svake minute čim je pukao vodenjak, nisam niš urlala ni derala se, al mi nije bilo ni do smijeha i recimo sad ne bih da me mali miš vidi u takvom izdanju)

----------


## Eva Maria

evp drage moje!! 
ja sam danas napunila 40 tjedana  :Shock:  
nemogu vjerovat kako mi je proletilo  :Zaljubljen: 

al eto, ni p od početka poroda ili kakvih znakova..
doduše, osjećam se lagano i poletno.. jučer cijeli dan u šetnji, danas cijeli dan prespavala.. mali je ultraaktivan  :Klap: 
nestrpljiva sam i jedva čekam, zatvorena sam i ništa ništa se ne događa...
tu i ztamo po noći koji lažni trudić al odem na wc i prođe..

eto, morala sam malo podijelit s vama... 
puse svima

----------


## koksy

Eva Maria, dobro se sjecam tog poleta pred kraj trudnoce, mislila sam da mogu pjeske obic svijet a jedva sam se po stepenicama verala od ogromnog trbuha  :Laughing: 
I ciscenje...nacistila sam se zadnja 2 tjedna trudnoce kao nikad. A ja inace bas i nisam tip koji ce 4-5 sati dnevno cistit. Al taj period...ludilo!
Sjecam se kad smo MM i ja dosli navecer odnekud a ja odmah s vrata, samo sto sam skinula cipele, uzela cistit kompletnu kuhinju, ali doslovno generalka, pecnica, mikrovalna, napa...sve sam raskopala i prala, prala, prala...Do 1 ujutro nisam stala... :Smile:

----------


## Eva Maria

> Eva Maria, dobro se sjecam tog poleta pred kraj trudnoce, mislila sam da mogu pjeske obic svijet a jedva sam se po stepenicama verala od ogromnog trbuha 
> I ciscenje...nacistila sam se zadnja 2 tjedna trudnoce kao nikad. A ja inace bas i nisam tip koji ce 4-5 sati dnevno cistit. Al taj period...ludilo!
> Sjecam se kad smo MM i ja dosli navecer odnekud a ja odmah s vrata, samo sto sam skinula cipele, uzela cistit kompletnu kuhinju, ali doslovno generalka, pecnica, mikrovalna, napa...sve sam raskopala i prala, prala, prala...Do 1 ujutro nisam stala...


ko da sebe gledam  :Smile: 
još ti ja hodam po gradu, po dućanima, idem na kavice. Niš me ne boli ništ me ne tiska .. 
jučer baš idem kroz grad i jedna teta viće za mnom (curica, možeš ti to nosit (misleći na trbuh)  :Laughing:  Curica- očito i izgledam mlađe (26g). 
svi se čude kako se usudim al poludila bi da moram ležat.. 
evo, danas baš nisam bila raspoložena pa sam cijeli dan drijemala, čitala knigu.. 
al evo sad sam puna energije  :Rolling Eyes: 

možda me zašrajfa šta noćas, pošto sam se tak fino odmorila.
al mislim da neće jer mi je beba jako aktivna a čitala sam da se pred porod smire. pa mi je i to smjernica ..

----------


## koksy

Nemoj se time povodit, moj je bio mali divljak sve do maltene pred izgon. Vidim da ce i ova beba tako, tek sam 20 tj. a vec se navecer jedva namjestim za spavanje kolko me udara...
I ja sam svaki dan bila vani, muz je bio na terenu, bilo je ljeto i nije mi bilo ljepse nego vecer provest s ekipom u gradu, na neku klupicu zasjest i piti mineralnu. To je bila ekipa koja je odavno prerasla, kao i ja, ispijanje pive u parku, ali nije prerasla park pa nam je, eto, mineralna bila zakon  :Grin: 
Dakle, klinci s pivama, mi s mineralnom i ja s trbuhom do zuba...to je bio prizor  :Laughing: Do zadnjeg dana sam tako izlazila.

----------


## sierra

Evo i mene...sutra mi je termin i idem na pregled...prošli
četvrtak sam bila otvorena
dva prsta ,beba skroz spustena i rekla je dr da
misli da će van do termina...al ak danas ne izađe nije bila u pravu hihihi...
Ovo mi je druga trudnoca a ja sam vise izvan sebe,naotecena,svako malo
me nekaj pika,mjehur me stisce,kad
popijem tri dcl tekućine jedva ustanem. SAD me boli i u trtici pa si mislim jel to to al
stalno ja mislim jel to to hihi

----------


## Arya

ups, duplić

----------


## Arya

bok cure
evo i mene k vama... termin mi je za 13 dana, ali jedva čekam da beba dođe i iskreno navijam i nadam se da će malo uraniti.  :Yes:  :Wink:  ja se uopće ne bih bunila.  :Smile:

----------


## Eva Maria

Meni je termin u srijedu  :Very Happy: 
Sutra idem na 3.ctg ... 
Osjećam se- savršeno... poletna, odmorena, spavala popodne ko beba, bila kod susjede, šetala. 
Ništa, ništa se ne događa...
*Sierra*, kako je kod tebe? Oče beba sutra?
*Arya*, i ja se nebi bunila al eto, još ću i prenijet .. :Rolling Eyes:  kako izgleda..

puse i javljajte se s novostima :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Shiny

bokić
Termin mi je u petak, jučer sam bila na kontroli na sv.duhu i doktor me naručio da mu dođem u nedjelju u 9 sati.
E sad, malo sam se začudila, kao nedjelja, zašto pa sam zabrijala da me možda tada i želi ostaviti u bolnici? Tada ću biti 40+2 dana...
Ne znam postoji li ta praksa?

----------


## koksy

Ma ne vjerujem da bi te ostavio a da ti prethodno nista ne kaze. Mozda te tako narucio jer je on tad dezuran a zeli te on voditi do kraja. Uostalom, pretpostavljam da ti je torba za bolnicu spremna pa ako te i ostavi nemas brige.
Kod kojeg doktora si bila?

----------


## katarinam

> Uostalom, pretpostavljam da ti je torba za bolnicu spremna pa ako te i ostavi nemas brige.


Ja nikako da spremim torbu iako mi je termin sve bliže i bliže, (01.04. termin) mislim si da imam još vremena, samo da me ne iznenadi, uglavno sve nabavila samo da spakiram. Za vikend montiramo kinderbet i još mi ostaje da pripremim robicu pa nek čeka bebu.

----------


## sierra

Mene je naručio u subotu na ctg-u tak da mislim da jednostavno naruče određen broj dana nakon zadnjeg pregleda,s obzirom da nakon sta se prođe termin pregledi postaju češći

ps. sluzni čep odlazi juhuhuuuuuu

----------


## Shiny

> Ma ne vjerujem da bi te ostavio a da ti prethodno nista ne kaze. Mozda te tako narucio jer je on tad dezuran a zeli te on voditi do kraja. Uostalom, pretpostavljam da ti je torba za bolnicu spremna pa ako te i ostavi nemas brige.
> Kod kojeg doktora si bila?


Kod Hafnera. I željela bih da me on vodi do kraja. Mislim da je tada dežuran, i još mi je rekao kako će idući tjedan biti u gužvi pa...

----------


## marta

Vjerojatno ti je to ctg kontrola.

----------


## Ripcord

Mene su isto vikendima naručivali za ctg.

*Sierra* sretno!!!!

----------


## koksy

> Kod Hafnera. I željela bih da me on vodi do kraja. Mislim da je tada dežuran, i još mi je rekao kako će idući tjedan biti u gužvi pa...


U dobrim si rukama, nikad boljeg dijagnosticara nisam upoznala.

----------


## Shiny

E koksy, zato lagano i priželjkujem da me možda i ostavi odmah u rodilištu u nedjelju. Jer idući tjedan ako krenu trudovi, tko zna kome ću u ruke dopasti...

----------


## koksy

> E koksy, zato lagano i priželjkujem da me možda i ostavi odmah u rodilištu u nedjelju. Jer idući tjedan ako krenu trudovi, tko zna kome ću u ruke dopasti...


A cuj, ne znas ni ovako, mozda rodis bas van njegove smjene. Doduse, za njega sam od puno zena cula, a i citala sam tako tu, da voli slati na indukciju. Iskreno ja nisam stekla takav dojam o njemu ali nisam ni bila u toj situaciji s njim.

----------


## Eva Maria

večer, cure!
meni je danas termin
 :Heart: 
ne događa se ništa .. n i š t a ..
ja puna energije, al baš puna energije.. čistim cijeli dan, perem veš i tak.. 
bile mi susjede na kavi.. u biti baš sam imala naporan dan a ja sam tako poletna  :Shock: 
malac se rita, stalno je aktivan, skupa s mamom..
a jučer sam bila isto "vrijedna" .. brčkala se u kadi, kupala, uživala..
poslije sam malo gnjavila MM-a, sve u lakoporodne svrhe  :Grin: 
lijepo se naspavala.. heh..
I danas NIŠTA ..  :Cool: 
sad ćemo ponoviti jučerašnji postupak, možda mi pomogne da se otvorim.
kolegica mi je rekla da je noj to pomoglo ( rodila 3 djece).

Ali ima problem, muči me cijeli dan.. otvorit ću novu temu, da nebude OT..

*Sierra??  Sretno ako si otišla!!!!*

----------


## sierra

Nisam otišla tu sam,isto ništa..sluzni čep odlazi od jučer al to ionak ne znači da će tak skoro.....trudova nemam danas,samo sam umorna pa spavam......gledam sad slikicu mog prvog sina Luke tu na forumu(avatar) ,tu je imao nekih tjedan-dva ...i sad opet jedan takav mali švrčo zeza i neće van a več ima oko 4200 grama najmanje  :Sad:

----------


## koksy

A mozda jos nema ni 4 kg...Nemoj se pouzdavat u uzv vaganje.

----------


## andynoa

a kad ću ja.......  :Sad: (((
Eva, drago mi je da si još u punom elanu, al ipak bi mi bilo draže da si sad sa bubicom  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

> Ja nikako da spremim torbu iako mi je termin sve bliže i bliže, (01.04. termin) mislim si da imam još vremena, samo da me ne iznenadi, uglavno sve nabavila samo da spakiram. Za vikend montiramo kinderbet i još mi ostaje da pripremim robicu pa nek čeka bebu.


uh, ja sam spakirala i odpakirala da sve ponovo preperem jer sam bila u bolnici last week... i sad opet čekaj....

Sierra pomagaj, kako izgleda sluzni čep? meni to nikak nije jasno, da se pripremim...

----------


## sierra

Koksy-prvo je bilo 4250 tak da mi se predviđa da će ovo biti i veće.....nisam bila na uvz-u mj dana,to su moja predviđanja  :Wink: )

Andynoa- sluzni čep je sluz koja je pomiješana s krvlju i može imati male komadiće ugrušaka ili tak nekak,a može biti i smečkasto....prvi put mi je ispalo skoro u komadu i ima jako puno,skoro ko šaka,a sad malo po malo  :Wink: ) To kad ode ne znači da je porod počeo,već da će početi npr u slijedečih tjedan dana ,tak da se smatra nesigurnim početkom,može i nemora biti  :Wink:

----------


## koksy

> Koksy-prvo je bilo 4250 tak da mi se predviđa da će ovo biti i veće.....nisam bila na uvz-u mj dana,to su moja predviđanja )


Nisam znala da to tako ide  :Shock:  Kaj to znaci da ako je Sven bio preko 4 kg da ce tako i ovo drugo?

----------


## andynoa

Hvala... eto čekam i to  :Smile:

----------


## sierra

Koksy nemora biti,al je meni ginić odmah na početku rekao da je uglavnom tako...drugo je još malo veće od prvog...

----------


## andynoa

> Koksy nemora biti,al je meni ginić odmah na početku rekao da je uglavnom tako...drugo je još malo veće od prvog...


a kaj dok je i prvo ogromno? kako je bio tvoj u 37 tjednu npr? moj je na 3200

----------


## katarinam

ja vam držim fige da što prije krenete u akciju....... tj da se vaše bebice što prije rode i maze s vama.  :Love: 
a ja ću još malo počekati, pa za vama u akciju.... puse svima malima i velikima  :Kiss:

----------


## sierra

Moj je u 36 tjednu bio 3500

----------


## koksy

Ja nemam pojma kolko je Sven bio u 37. tj. Trebala bi potrazit sve te papire al znam da je moj ginic na zadnjem pregledu rekao da ce biti oko 3800 a bio je 4060.

----------


## sierra

Pa ginekolozi i kažu da su moguža odstupanja 200 grama u jednom ili drugom smjeru. Meni je rekla dan prije nego sam rodila,a to je bio termin da je 4200 grama,u rađaoni su mi rekli da to znači da je 4000 ,a na kraju 4250

----------


## andynoa

> Pa ginekolozi i kažu da su moguža odstupanja 200 grama u jednom ili drugom smjeru. Meni je rekla dan prije nego sam rodila,a to je bio termin da je 4200 grama,u rađaoni su mi rekli da to znači da je 4000 ,a na kraju 4250


nikako da se dogovore sami sa sobom...

----------


## Arya

ja sam danas 38+3... i nestrpljiva. i umorna od svega.
u zadnje vrijeme sve cure prenose... baš bih htjela da moja malo urani.  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

> ja sam danas 38+3... i nestrpljiva. i umorna od svega.
> u zadnje vrijeme sve cure prenose... baš bih htjela da moja malo urani.


mala smo razlika draga 4 dana... ajde ti prenesi pa da rodimo na isti dan  :Smile: 
ja bi se odmah porodila da mogu, baš sam se mamici svojoj žalila kak mi je teško kak bi ovo ono...

----------


## Arya

neeeee, ne želim prenijeti 
radije ti malo urani  :Grin: 

ma nek nam dođu bebice kad one to budu htjele :Heart:

----------


## andynoa

> neeeee, ne želim prenijeti 
> radije ti malo urani 
> 
> ma nek nam dođu bebice kad one to budu htjele


odmah sutra bi ja rodila da se mene pita... sve je spremno za bebača, i jedva čekam da ga vidim...

----------


## katarinam

> mala smo razlika draga 4 dana... ajde ti prenesi pa da rodimo na isti dan 
> ja bi se odmah porodila da mogu, baš sam se mamici svojoj žalila kak mi je teško kak bi ovo ono...


a tko će mene počekati? il da se malo požurimo pa da vas dostignemo?  :Wink: 
pa 01.04. nije tako daleko  :Razz:     Malo se šalim, a neko će se već nači da me počeka  :Very Happy:  a vama želim da vam se što prije ostvari ta želja.  :Love:

----------


## Ripcord

*Sierra* i meni su predviđali veliku bebu, a na kraju bio za pol kile manji od starijeg brata, ništa im ne vjeruj!

----------


## sierra

Hahahha iz tvojih usta..........makar si ja mislim da će biti bar ko stariji braco. Al neka ,bit će mama jaka  :Wink: )

----------


## Lutonjica

ne mora biti da će drugo dijete biti veće, moje cure su bile skoro identičnih mjera:

starija 3000 g i 49 cm
mlađa 3050 i 48 cm

btw, zadnja procjena težine moje druge kćeri rađena je 1 DAN prije poroda, i bila je kriva za 500 g
tak da ni u ono +-200 ne vjerujem, može biti i veća pogreška

----------


## andynoa

> a tko će mene počekati? il da se malo požurimo pa da vas dostignemo? 
> pa 01.04. nije tako daleko     Malo se šalim, a neko će se već nači da me počeka  a vama želim da vam se što prije ostvari ta želja.


kako mi se čini možda te ja dočekam  :Smile: ....
al sama sebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude barem na termin ako ne prije...

----------


## andynoa

> ne mora biti da će drugo dijete biti veće, moje cure su bile skoro identičnih mjera:
> 
> starija 3000 g i 49 cm
> mlađa 3050 i 48 cm
> 
> btw, zadnja procjena težine moje druge kćeri rađena je 1 DAN prije poroda, i bila je kriva za 500 g
> tak da ni u ono +-200 ne vjerujem, može biti i veća pogreška


ovo je stvarno veliko odstupanje, a o tome smo već negdje raspravljale...
meni kak ti na uzv piše evo na zadnjem (37+0) +/- 167 grama  :Confused:  i da mi je znati kud su baš tu brojku izvukli...

----------


## Arya

evo mene sa sv. duha... kaže dr. da sam otvorena 2 prsta  :Grin: , ctg bilježi trudove - pripremne.
malo me sad boli u leđima, a trudići ne prestaju... osjećam samo stezanje, bol ne. osim u leđima malo.
nešto se događa!  :Very Happy: 
možda mi beba ispuni želju da dođe ranije  :Grin: 
al nisam sigurna dal bi da baš danas dođe  :Laughing:  nisam još napravila odljev trbuha i moram još neke stvari kupiti i tako... 
al, eto, veseli me što se nešto događa  :Heart:

----------


## andynoa

> al nisam sigurna dal bi da baš danas dođe  nisam još napravila odljev trbuha i moram još neke stvari kupiti i tako... 
> al, eto, veseli me što se nešto događa


Oprosti, ali kakav odljev trbuha??? ja sam sad  :Confused: 

sad lijepo šibni u šoping dok još možeš i to je to... možda bude brzo bebica... juhuhuhu... jedva čekam...

----------


## Arya

gipsani odljev  :Grin: 

za uspomenu na bušu :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

> gipsani odljev 
> 
> za uspomenu na bušu


slatko, al nikad nisam za to čula, naravno kad sam u selendri  :Sad: .. ja sam se slikala svaki mjesec  :Smile:  za uspomenu da vidi Noa gdje je bio i kako.. i svagdje gdje sam išla čuvala karte i sve ostalo, pa sam mu mapu napravila da zna gdje je bio s mamom u trbuhu...

----------


## pepi

> bokić
> Termin mi je u petak, jučer sam bila na kontroli na sv.duhu i doktor me naručio da mu dođem u nedjelju u 9 sati.
> E sad, malo sam se začudila, kao nedjelja, zašto pa sam zabrijala da me možda tada i želi ostaviti u bolnici? Tada ću biti 40+2 dana...
> Ne znam postoji li ta praksa?


vjerojatno te naručio na CTG (vikendom ga rade u rađaoni)

----------


## koksy

Tu se pisalo o tome http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-6495.html

A ovo sam nasla na brzinu http://www.osijek031.com/osijek.php?topic_id=18844

----------


## andynoa

> Tu se pisalo o tome http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-6495.html
> 
> A ovo sam nasla na brzinu http://www.osijek031.com/osijek.php?topic_id=18844


zvuči super... možda i ja napravim sada  :Smile:

----------


## sierra

> evo mene sa sv. duha... kaže dr. da sam otvorena 2 prsta , ctg bilježi trudove - pripremne.
> malo me sad boli u leđima, a trudići ne prestaju... osjećam samo stezanje, bol ne. osim u leđima malo.
> nešto se događa! 
> možda mi beba ispuni želju da dođe ranije 
> al nisam sigurna dal bi da baš danas dođe  nisam još napravila odljev trbuha i moram još neke stvari kupiti i tako... 
> al, eto, veseli me što se nešto događa



Tak je i meni sve,dva prsta,trudići.......i več danima,čekam i čekam (10 dana negdje)........javi ak tebi krene pa da si pomislim,možda sam slijedeća hihihi

----------


## Arya

ma da, znam... tako može danima i tjednima biti  :Rolling Eyes:  :Grin: 

al bar se nešto događa...

pa čovjeka razveseli  :Wink:

----------


## andynoa

još ću vas ja na kraju prestići.. ja imala neki iscjedak danas, smeđe boje, koji nisam još dosad uočila nikad.. al pošto pijem cefaleksine, možda se čistim od toga...

Eva nam je izgleda ostala ništa ne piše a ja  :Cekam:

----------


## Arya

ja nekako mislim da će meni bebica ispuniti želju i doći malo prije nego što joj je službeni termin, ali sumnjam baš da će uraniti više od tjedan dana...
vidjet ćemo...

----------


## zeljana02

*Eva Maria* je doma, sve po starom... :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

a ja sam se ponadala  :Sad:

----------


## sierra

Još koji dan i počet ću biti luuuuudaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!
To je sve zato jer sam bila uvjerena da ću roditi ranije,pa sam već nabrijana od  37 tjedna,a sad sam 40 plus 2........
Kad piškim ko da nekaj klikne,jel se to kome od vas dogodilo? Neznam kak bi bolje opisala,al tak već par dana,i bole me stidne kosti....
Jučer navečer me je još uz sve to počelo boljet grlo i nos stalno pun....nekak sam i umorna,pa se pitam kak to ide ak se na porod dođe s temperaturom,kaj ak neću imat snage ??????

----------


## andynoa

ja ludim od 36 tjedna, a sad sam 38+0  :Smile: ...

dal se možda dešava šta novo kod vas dvije Arya i Sierra?

evo moj miš je nešto čudno miran zadnja 2 dana... jutros je nešto kao kuckao malo, ali me više ne lupa toliko ko prije... možda je i on već umoran, a ja sam počela spavat cijelu noć sa urednim ustajanjem na pi-pi svaka dva sata, i u 10 ujutro nakon kave jutarnje zaspem i spavam do 1.. ne znam šta mi je.. samo mi se spava sad ova dva dana..

----------


## sierra

> ja ludim od 36 tjedna, a sad sam 38+0 ...
> 
> dal se možda dešava šta novo kod vas dvije Arya i Sierra?
> 
> evo moj miš je nešto čudno miran zadnja 2 dana... jutros je nešto kao kuckao malo, ali me više ne lupa toliko ko prije... možda je i on već umoran, a ja sam počela spavat cijelu noć sa urednim ustajanjem na pi-pi svaka dva sata, i u 10 ujutro nakon kave jutarnje zaspem i spavam do 1.. ne znam šta mi je.. samo mi se spava sad ova dva dana..


normalno da ti se spava ...tak je i
meni,oko 36 tjedna sam bila puna energije i sve pripremila,ocistila i onda opet ko u prvom tromjesečju samo bi spavala. Bebac se mora micati manje kad je velik,a i SAD ti se već spustio polako  :Smile: ) bitno da se mice 3 puta u sat vremena ili neki kažu 10 puta u danu  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

ma vraga se spušta, još mi je trbuh ispod cica, nije se još ništa spustilo  :Sad: ..
lako za mene, kako si ti? jel duraš? ima li kakvih naznaka da će uskoro?

----------


## sierra

Ma SAD sam bas nesretna...iskocio mi hemeroid,nikad u životu nisam imala al valjda jer je bebac jako nisko već danima  :Sad: 
sutra idem na ctg pa bumo vidli,al čini se da je trbuh tak nisko da
mora ovaj vikend  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

jao hemeriod, fuj, bolno...

ma bit će slavlja ovaj vikend već vidim...  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

> Ma SAD sam bas nesretna...iskocio mi hemeroid,nikad u životu nisam imala al valjda jer je bebac jako nisko već danima 
> sutra idem na ctg pa bumo vidli,al čini se da je trbuh tak nisko da
> mora ovaj vikend


Joj uzas...Kupi si kestenovu mast u ljekarni, meni je jedino ona pomogla posto u trudnoci nemas bas velik izbor krema koje smijes upotrebljavati. Ja sam se s jednim kapitalcem borila mjesec dana dok nisam tu mast otkrila i rijesila ga se za 3 dana. I naravno, sad pripazi na prehranu, to vjerovatno i znas...

----------


## Arya

> ja ludim od 36 tjedna, a sad sam 38+0 ...
> 
> *dal se možda dešava šta novo kod vas dvije Arya i Sierra?*
> 
> evo moj miš je nešto čudno miran zadnja 2 dana... jutros je nešto kao kuckao malo, ali me više ne lupa toliko ko prije... možda je i on već umoran, a ja sam počela spavat cijelu noć sa urednim ustajanjem na pi-pi svaka dva sata, i u 10 ujutro nakon kave jutarnje zaspem i spavam do 1.. ne znam šta mi je.. samo mi se spava sad ova dva dana..


ništa novo kod mene...
nakon pregleda imam sukrvicu i nikako da prestane pa me već to počelo brinuti...  :Sad: 
inače sve po starom... BH kontrakcije, menga bolovi i tako...  :Smile:

----------


## Eva Maria

> Joj uzas...Kupi si kestenovu mast u ljekarni, meni je jedino ona pomogla posto u trudnoci nemas bas velik izbor krema koje smijes upotrebljavati. Ja sam se s jednim kapitalcem borila mjesec dana dok nisam tu mast otkrila i rijesila ga se za 3 dana. I naravno, sad pripazi na prehranu, to vjerovatno i znas...


Kestenova mast, ajme, kak nisam prije saznala? Ja imam dosta velike od 16-tog tjedna. Sad da ne pričam, sram me na pregledu, a i svaka 2 tjedna su bolni, mazala se svim i svačim, al samo je ublažilo bol. al ostali su kapitalci. inače dok nisam bila t, pomogla mi je nevenova mast,kroz dan dva bi prošli a sad nema šanse.

Ja sam isto još u komadu .. Sutra idem na 5-ti ctg i nadam se da ću ovaj vikend upoznat svog sinčića  :Zaljubljen:  
Trbuh mi je jaako nisko, doslovno kad sjednem trbuh mi sjedne između nogu  :Cool: 
Al ne otvaram se (1cm), imam stalne kontrakcije i jaki jaki pritisak u rodnici.. Mali ima preko 4kilice pa si mislim da je i on spreman  :Zaljubljen: 
Iščekujemo sutra  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sierra

Ufff kestenova mast,kvragu,a danas sam dala lovu za neku koju preporučuju po forumima.hemo nešto,na bazi propolisa......bumo vidli kak ide,pa s eprebacim na kesten,joj da bar prođe...sad nije ni tak strašno al se bojim da se ne pogorša na porodu  :Sad: 

I ja isčekujem sutra,moj definitivno preko 4 kg,al zanimljivo od kad je prošao termin se miče više nego prije hehehe,ko da sad ima više a ne manje mjesta za čagicu  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

Curke moje sretno!!!
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sierra

Evoo me...3-4 cm otvorena,sve je dobro,kažu da je pitanje trena kad ću roditi jer je sve spremno  :Smile:  ak nebude do pon opet kontrola !

Kak ide Eva Maria ?

----------


## koksy

Ajme sierra 3-4 prsta!! Pa to je to! Ja sam s tolko dosla u bolnicu i taj dan rodila! S tim da nisam imala trudove na toj otvorenosti ali mi je curila plodna voda. Ja mislim da ti neces docekat ponedjeljak nego cemo ti vec sutra cestitat! Drzim fige da bude sto prije, sto prirodnije i sto bezbolnije!  :Love: 

Eva Maria, cini mi se, trenutno ili rada ili vec drzi svoju bebu posto se ne javlja od pregleda. I njoj drzim foge da bude bas onako kako zeli!

Andynoa, s tobom cu jos malo cekat.

Joj tak su mi napete te vase price sad, mene jos puuuno ceka al sad ni ja nemogu docekat.  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

Sierra, večeras je tvoja noć  :Smile: ) sretno ti bilo i da sve bude u redu... meni je čudno kak su te pustili doma sa 3-4 prsta? al nema veze sutra otvaramo šampanjac za tebe  :Heart: 

Eva koliko ja znam zadnje isto pregled danas bio, ali pošto je jučer imala osjećaj da će danas roditi, neka i ona lijepo još jednu nam ribicu grli danas!!!  :Heart: 

Arya, vidjela sam na nekoj temi da se dvoumiš oko čepa... ja mislim da je to to! i sad polako i čekaš nam i ti  :Heart:  (šeći gore dolje po stepenicama, čula sam da pali...)

Koksy, a ja, ja ću kako se meni čini najduže čekat... ovaj mali ne ide van nikako, a ja bi sad htjela da ide... još imam pritisak okoline da ti ne pričam, svi me zovu, pišu, no jel bude to već..? očito svima fali razloga za slavlje, a ja baš danas na kavi komentirala kako imam osjećaj da će to bit ili idući vikend, ak ne idući vikend, onda ću dočekat 42 tjedan pa će mi beba bit umjesto ribe rogonja... a znaš kako bi htjela da se to desi sada što prije... sve sam mu pripremila, i jedva čekam da ga vidim..... :Heart:

----------


## katarinam

curke sretno vam bilo i držim vam fige da to bude danas ili što prije   :Very Happy:  .... držite se i budite mi dobro  :Love:

----------


## zeljana02

*Eva Maria* je jos doma...sve po starome  :Grin: 

nadam se da cu dr. puta doci s veselijim  vijestima  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana02

cep je ispao...vibramo da krene... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## katarinam

eto super i od nas malo  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nadam se da će to biti to i da će uskoro ugledat svoju bebu  :Very Happy:

----------


## andynoa

> cep je ispao...vibramo da krene...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


čiji čep, Evin??
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## katarinam

> čiji čep, Evin??
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 mislim da je Evin u pitnanju

----------


## zeljana02

da cep od* Eve Marie*...

----------


## andynoa

> da cep od* Eve Marie*...


jeeeeej... ajmo dvije bebe sutra = dva gutljaja šampanjca  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Arya

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nikolina_S

:Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  uskoro će znači fešta  :Very Happy:  sretno curke i jedva čekamo da svi feštamo i vidimo slike  :Very Happy:

----------


## andynoa

e to još nisam naučila.. jedino kako se mjenja avatar... moram malo proučiti te online galerije... imam još vremena..  :Smile:

----------


## sierra

Ma taj čep.......ja sam mislila da će krenut kad ej ispao,al eto par dana kasnije i dalje sam tu  :Wink: 
Al i ja sam za dvije bebe sutra jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## koksy

> e to još nisam naučila.. jedino kako se mjenja avatar... moram malo proučiti te online galerije... imam još vremena..


Ides na "postavke" i "promjeni avatar". Mozes stavit bilo koju sliku sa harda. 

Ja i dalje navijam da se sutra nacestitamo, bas bi bila sretna da 2 bebe dodu na moj rodendan!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eva Maria

> čiji čep, Evin??
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Laughing:  ajme kako mi ovo smiješno zvuči, hihihihi
Kažem ja mm-u, da mi je vjerovatno ispao čep, u 3 navrata a on mene pita di mi je ?? Jao, pa nije to pluteni čep od vina  :Laughing:  Šta si ti muški premišljaju.. :Laughing: 

Bila i ja jutros na pregledu al ništa novo. Tijesno jedan prst od ovoja do glavice, cervix tvrd, plodna voda intenzivno mliječna. Dr rekla da je sve skupa jako nezrelo (ne beba) nego maternica, Nije bilo baš ni trudova na ctg, jedan veći, ostalo sve po pola.

Kad sam došla doma onda sam na ulošku našla čep  :Cool:  kasnije još i dok sam bila na wc još sam si povukla van (znam kak to sad zvuči) al nije bilo krvi, a pregusto i pretvrdo za neki iscjedak). a i dr je rekla da je nešto sluzavo krenulo (e, ovo je baš slikovito)..
Nakon 2 sata, počela jako bolit križa, rasturat zdjelica, donji dio trbuha..
Hodala sam pa je bilo lakše, i tako u više nepravilnih navrata. Onda sam legla, i zaspala.. Da spavala snom pravednika 3 dobra sata i digla se i ništa više.
Sad je bilo još kontrakcija al ništa konkretno.

*sierra,* super si otvorena!!! Možeš očekivati svaki čas  :Zaljubljen: 
Ja isto idem u ponedjeljak, al sumnjam da će biti prije..
Javljaj se u svakom slučaju!!!

Jedva čekam, ovo je već strašno za izdržat... uh..

Idem si napravim vruću kupku, da se malo opustim i da imam energije za nove pobjede!!

----------


## zeljana02

kako je krenilo mogle bi otvorit i kladionicu koja ce prije ili mozda bolje koja ce duze  :Laughing: ...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
vam od srca da sto prije u narucju drzite svoje bebice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sierra

Eva......to je sigurno čep,a ak su počeli trudovi bit ćeš najmanje prst dva otvorena. Al znam da se ponavljam,ja sam s prvim bila otvorena jedan prst. I u istom danu mi je otišao čep,pa dva sata nakon vodenjak,pa 4 sata nakon počeli trudovi,i 6 sati nakon-Luka !!

Tak da me još stigneš prestići.......javljaj seeeeeeeee

----------


## Eva Maria

> Eva......to je sigurno čep,a ak su počeli trudovi bit ćeš najmanje prst dva otvorena. Al znam da se ponavljam,ja sam s prvim bila otvorena jedan prst. I u istom danu mi je otišao čep,pa dva sata nakon vodenjak,pa 4 sata nakon počeli trudovi,i 6 sati nakon-Luka !!
> 
> Tak da me još stigneš prestići.......javljaj seeeeeeeee


Ovo zvuči odlično!!! Da mi je takav scenarij :Heart:  Evo bilo je i sad prije koji trudić al kad sam sjela u kadu moj mali se razbacao :Grin:  rita se, gurka, trudovi se smirili.
Sad sam kratko škicnula forum i jurim u krevet dok se još puši para iz mene.

Sretno i tebi, draga :Zaljubljen:  (i ja čekam tvoje informacije)

zeljana  :Laughing: morat ću mu mahat čokoladicom ili eurićima  :Laughing: 

Lijepa vam i ugodna noooć!!!

----------


## andynoa

...jao curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.....
ja pripremila šampanjac :Klap:  :Klap: 

p.s. bit će mi to prva kap "alkohola" u cijeloj trudnoći!!!

Eva Maria jako ti zavidim na tim kupkama, meni su to zabranili (čitaj mama ne da više..), pa sam po pola sata ispod tuša svaki dan...  :Sad:

----------


## Arya

ja ni nemam kadu  :Sad:  a baš bi mi dobro došle kupke u kadi... 

eto, moja beba i ja smo danas napunile 39 tj, ulazimo u 40. tt

----------


## Eva Maria

Joj, šteta, kada i kupka puuno znače, neznam koliko fizički, ali na opuštenost i psihu puuno  :Smile: 
I lakše spavam..

Ali i topli tuš pomaže, neki fini, mirisni gel za tuširanje i opustiš se.. još ako možeš nekako sjest ispod tuša  :Yes: 


Evo mi smo danas napunili 41 tjedan  :Shock:  uh uh...

----------


## andynoa

> Joj, šteta, kada i kupka puuno znače, neznam koliko fizički, ali na opuštenost i psihu puuno 
> I lakše spavam..
> 
> Ali i topli tuš pomaže, neki fini, mirisni gel za tuširanje i opustiš se.. još ako možeš nekako sjest ispod tuša 
> 
> 
> Evo mi smo danas napunili 41 tjedan  uh uh...


Avonova od jagode mi je najdraža kupka, i sad stoji  :Sad: .. a tuš ko tuš, i da sjednem u njega ipak to nije to...  :Smile: 
no nema veze za mene...

Vi 41 t, ja 38+2... šta mene još čeka...

Drži se Eva Maria.. ja sam šampanj pripremila...

----------


## koksy

Ajde cure bar jedna da na moj rockas rodi! Sierra, Eva Maria...ajdeeee!  :Very Happy:

----------


## andynoa

> Ajde cure bar jedna da na moj rockas rodi! Sierra, Eva Maria...ajdeeee!


Sretan ti rođendan, sve najbolje...
nedaju se curke naše kako mi se čini...
ljepše je bebama još u buši, nego vani  :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sierra

> Ajde cure bar jedna da na moj rockas rodi! Sierra, Eva Maria...ajdeeee!



Sretan rođendan  :Smile: ))




Ja još ništa... :Smile: 
Eva pa kolko si ti trudna? Meni je termin bio 1.3,u utorak..ja sam
nekak shvatila da je tebi dan kasnije pa si me SAD zbunila sa 41 tj  :Smile:

----------


## sierra

E da,a kaj se tiče kupanja i jaaaa biii... Sve me kosti bile to
bi me spasilo!
Al citala sam da kad cep ode bolje ne jer mogu bakterije do bebe a ja sam još i otvorena...tak da već tjedan dana samo tuš smrc  :Sad:

----------


## Arya

koksy, sretan ti rođendan  :Smile: 
)
sierra, nisam čula to za čep, ali u slučaju puknuća vodenjaka svakako ne se kupati i ništa ne gurati unutra (ne se seksati, jelte)

----------


## andynoa

eto kak ja vama zavidim i dalje na tom kupanju...
meni moja i dalje brani, jest da je moja kada bila natopljena uvijek vrućom vodom, pa možda ima i razloga...
sad da kažem bilo šta.. ne može  :Sad: ...
mjehurići i sve ostalo, moja patkica, nisam kadu punu vode vidjela već mjesec dana.. razumijem ovo pred sam kraj dok ode čep ili pukne vodenjak, i nakon poroda... ali daj brate ja sam zatvorena ko boca vina, pa mi ne da..

jedino vrijeme koje bi i mogla da napravim kupku je ujutro dok je nema doma, ali nije mi to to... mislim da bi si cijeli bioritam s time pošemerila  :Smile: ...

Eva, nešto nam ne pišeš, odmaraš li ili ode ti nama u bolnicu?

----------


## koksy

Hvala cure!  :Kiss: 
Veliki je, okrugli...30....uff!

----------


## Eva Maria

Tu kupku od jagode imam  :Smile:  predobra je!!
Evo, mi bili cijeli dan u gradu, šetali gledali maškare i sl..
Kad sam došla doma, od pola 7 do pola 9 su počeli trudovi u razmaku od 15min, I lijepo se ja okupala, spremila, (još su me u kadi lovili bolovi) i sad od pola 9 ništa od bolova samo se jako osjete kontrakcije-trbuh mi bude jako tvrd al ne boli. A prije me rasturalo u zdjelici, križima, trbuhu..

Šta sad to znači? Kako su 2 sata pravilni u minutu a onda samo tvrdi trbuh bez bolova. Svašta ...

*sierra,*  danas mi je po M 41 tj, tako si od početka računam, a i tako sam si napravila ticker  :Smile:  po terminu ne računam.. Ma bolje da ništa ne računam, brojke mi neidu  :Rolling Eyes:  
Osjećaš kakve kontrakcije ili nešto slično? 
Ja sutra opet na ctg, a ti?
*
Koksy, sretan rođendan*!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Arya

Eva Maria, tako je i meni ovih dana... budu kontrakcije, bole čak i onda popuste i ništa... malo sam googlala o tome i na engleskom to zovu prelabour  :Smile: 
neka bude tako... znači da se nešto događa i da ti se organizam priprema za porod...

----------


## sierra

Eva...sutra ćeš onda bar biti otvorena ak su trudovi krenuli. Moguće da su išli tak redovno pa ništa jer su i
meni tak bili kad sam se vozila u autu i vise
kretala. Ja sam isto SAD imala par trudova pa ništa a mislila sam
da danas sigurno pravac sd.
KUD ti ideš radat?
Da sutra opet ctg

----------


## Arya

i ja sutra opet na ctg...

----------


## Eva Maria

I ja sam se već spremila, idem u rodilište, pa sve prestalo. :Rolling Eyes: 
Sad mi se samo trbuh tu i tamo jako stvrdne ali bez bolova..
Joj, kako bi bilo lijepo da se bar još malo otvorim, da bude neki pomak..
Rodit ću u Varaždinu.

Cure, bit će sutra veselih ctg-a  :Klap: 
~~~~~~ nam svima za trudiće ~~~~~~~~~~~ i lijepe porode  :Bouncing: 

Javite se obavezno i sretno!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zeljana02

o.k...ne javlja se niti jedna  :Raspa: 
mozda su sve tri ostale u bolnici nakon ctg-a i spakovane u rodiliste... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Eva Maria, sierra, Arya.*...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno i zelim vam najljepsi susret sa bebicama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Eva Maria

Vratili se mi doma  :Rolling Eyes: 
Nije spremno ali dr kaže da će svaki čas, da čekam svoje trudove :Klap: 
Nisam se ništa više otvorila i al to se može brzo promijeniti.
Ako ne prije u srijedu idem ponovo, al onda mi je rekla da ću ostat u bolnici,
al ja se ipak nadam da će mi trudovi počet prije 

Bacam se sad na kućne poslove, i razgbavanje  :Yes: 

Cure, nadam se da je na pregledu super prošlo i da grlite svoje male smotuljke  :Zaljubljen: 
puse

----------


## andynoa

Draga Eva Maria, ribanje kupaonice koliko sam čula pomaže  :Smile: ..

čudno mi je to, kod nas u BJ ostavljaju u bolnici to cijelo vrijeme, kad god da krenu trudovi, ovo mi se čini maltretiranje, stalno tamo pa doma, pa tamo pa doma  :Smile:  ali dobro valjda će biti sve u redu!!! oni valjda znaju najbolje...

Sierra, Arya a vi? gdje ste zapele? moj šampanjac se i prehladio od čekanja  :Smile:

----------


## Arya

bok cure
eto, ja bila na ctg-u, tek u petak rekao dr da se vidimo.
načekala sam se... dva sata sam pred rađaonom čekala jer mi je dr rekao da tamo dođem na ctg... gužva bila... poslije sam još jedno 45 minuta čekala da dr pogleda ctg nalaz... aaaaaaaa :Shock: ... konačno sam doma sad  :Very Happy: 

inače, danas ctg miran što se tiče trudova... skroz miran. a po noći sam imala baš bolne kontrakcije... već sam pomislila da je to to...  :Grin:

----------


## sierra

Moj nalaz isto nepromjenjen,imala sam
trudove na ctg-u,malo jači nego inače ...opet čekanje ,u srijedu kontrola  :Smile: 

dakle sve tri čekamo hehehe...pih

----------


## zeljana02

na kraju ce *andynoa* roditi prije vas tri... :Grin:

----------


## Eva Maria

> na kraju ce *andynoa* roditi prije vas tri...


sve se tako čini  :Grin: 
jaj, pa stvarno se naše bebice nedaju od svojih mama  :Smile: 
neka, neka.. samo nek su zdravi a mi ih s veseljem i ljubavlju čekamo :Zaljubljen: 

ja spavala do sad  :Cool:  pohvalno..
sad se bacam na kućanske poslove (zbilja) ..

eh, tata mi je prošli tj rekao da ću rodit na 8.mart u pola 2   :Heart: 
vidjet ćemo ...

puse i javljajte se

----------


## katarinam

Evo i mene, nije me bilo cijeli vikend ( skoro nema me od subote) pa sam pomislila da će se nešto slaviti al još ništa..... a doči će vrijeme i za to, sam se vi dobro držite i puno sreće  :Love:  

*Eva Marija* jel bila gužva na pregledu? 
ja se spremam u četvrtak otići kod doktora, znaš li možda raspored doktora kroz dane?  :Wink:

----------


## sierra

Čini se da trudovi krenuli samo
kaj nisu svi jednako dugi? I neznam ni sama
jel razmak 4-5-6 min?
Jel to onda nije to? Znam da mi je drugo
al nemam pojima

----------


## katarinam

> Čini se da trudovi krenuli samo
> kaj nisu svi jednako dugi? I neznam ni sama
> jel razmak 4-5-6 min?
> Jel to onda nije to? Znam da mi je drugo
> al nemam pojima


nemam iskustva al mislim da je krenulo ..... puno sreće

----------


## Eva Maria

*Sierra*, draga, to su mali razmaci  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
to je to!!!
sretno!!! Mislimo na tebe  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Eva Maria

Kako si sad? 
sad sam pogledala vrijeme posta pa vidim da je dosta vremena prošlo.

 :Bouncing:  baš sam uzbuđena zbog tebe  :Very Happy:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## koksy

Ma to je to, ona sigurno vec rada a mozda i grli bebu!  :Heart:

----------


## sierra

Rodila u 22 navečer ,beba je pravi bumbar 4850 i 55 cm,sve super prošlo ,vaginalni porod ,dosta brzo!!
Pusa javim se sutra kad dođem k sebi s vise detalja prazan mi mob  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana02

*cestitam od srca...* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Sing:  :Joggler:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Nikolina_S

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam  :Klap:  :Klap:  sve naj naj bolje  :Smile:

----------


## Eva Maria

:Heart:  :Heart:  *predivno!!!!!!!
čestitam od srca!!!!!!!
puno pusa!!!!!!


*Ja sam još u komadu....

----------


## koksy

Ajme pa to je beba i pol! Cestitam ti od srca!  :Very Happy: 
Ljubi bebu od mene!  :Heart:

----------


## sierra

Hvala svima...puse od malog bumbara i mame  :Smile:

----------


## katarinam

*Sierra* čestitke na bebi  i brzome porodu  :Klap: 
sve najbolje vam želimo  :Love:   :Very Happy:

----------


## koksy

Ajde Eva Maria ti i na redu  :Smile: 
A mozda te i Arya prestigne! Sve u svemu skoro cemo opet cestitati!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eva Maria

Još se kratko javim prije spavanja..
Danas bila puna energije, načistila se, ajme  :Grin: 
Tolko u sljedećih godinu dana neću čistit ...
Ništa od trudova, ni lažnih ni kontrakcija, ništ...
Idem sutra na 7.ctg  :Shock:  
Nešto je dr govorila da bi i ostala u bolnici,al sutra je druga dežurna pa neznam šta da očekujem..
Al oprema ide samnom  :Grin: 

Nadam se da ću i ja sutra grlit malog bumbara  :Zaljubljen: 

puse, svima i čujemo se!!!
~~~~~~ za trudiće  :Heart: 

Laku noć!!!

----------


## zeljana02

Eva Maria je u rađaoni...javim vam lijepe vijesti danas  :Zaljubljen: ...danas ce mama ljubiti Jana :Zaljubljen:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sierra

Ufff jaoooo...al uskoro njeno malo zlato stiže ....čekamo vijesti !!!!

----------


## Nikolina_S

Jeeej stiže još jedno malo zlato  :Smile:  Čekamo vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## katarinam

> Eva Maria je u rađaoni...javim vam lijepe vijesti danas ...danas ce mama ljubiti Jana


eto super da je kucnuo i taj čas, neka sve bude onako kako si je to sama željela...... puno sreće

----------


## zeljana02

Eva Maria mi se javila u 11.00 kada su je stavili na drip, poslije se nije javila...nadam se da je rodila i da sada negdje uziva s Janom...cim se javi, odmah vam javim...nadam se da od srca da se vec porodila i da se mamina maza odlucila roditi... :Smile:

----------


## koksy

I ja se nadam da se vec grli s Janom!  :Very Happy:

----------


## andynoa

Draga Sierra, cestitam ti na bumbaru.... 
Zeljana, ocekujemo lijepe vijesti za Evu...

Arya a tvoje???

P.s. Ja sam jos u bolnici...pusa svima

----------


## Beti3

*andynoa*, samo jedan :Love: . Drži nam se i za čas evo Noe. :Kiss:

----------


## sierra

Andynoa kaj kazu? Kad će noa?

----------


## zeljana02

Eva Maria je rodila Jana.Tema je otvorena na podforumu cestitanje!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andynoa

Sierra draga ne znam nista kad ce :'(  javim sutra....

Evaaaaaaaaa jeeeeeeeeeeeej......

Arya, a ti?

----------


## koksy

2 down-2 to go! Ajde sad vas dvije Arya i Andynoa. Nemojte da dugo cekamo!  :Grin:

----------


## sierra

Cestitamoooo Eva jeeeee!!!

Mi danas idemo doma ,čekamo zadnju vizitu i doooviiidenjaaaaa!!!

----------


## andynoa

Super, ides doma... Mislim da nam se Arya porodila kad nam se ne javlja..

A moj Noic ne znam curke, zatvorena sam ko boca vina... Ne zele mi ni plodnu vodu gledat da me ne povrijede.. Jos uvijek mi pipi nije normalan a svi nalazi su u redu... Drze me jos ovdje 3 puta dnevno na ctg, jer Noic utedno na jutarnjem ctgu ima otkucaje od 180 nadalje...

Carski danas nisu spominjali, kao ni pustanje kuci, a ako ke ne puste, donosrle me laptop i stick pa cu si barem na taj nacin kratit vrijeme jer ovo je ubojstvo..

----------


## sierra

Ma budeš andynoa uskoro i ti ,bolje da beba još bude na sigurnom kod mame...

SAD si gledam kak sam vam javila da sam rodila 2 sata i 40 min od kad je Hrvoje izašao hihi

----------


## andynoa

Evo da još jednom iskoristim priliku da čestitam Sierri i Evi na prekrasnim bebicama..... očekujem uskoro vaše priče da me malo skulirate....

šaljem Vam puse

Arya, draga, ništa nam se ne javljaš? Bubo stigao??

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Arya, draga, ništa nam se ne javljaš? Bubo stigao??


Je.  :Grin:  Samo nije Bubo, nego Bubica.  :Smile:  Možemo se prebaciti na čestitanja!  :Wink:

----------


## andynoa

aaaaa... ne mogu više, neka ide vani  :Smile: 
gle sunca oko nas ko u priči...  :Laughing:

----------


## katarinam

> aaaaa... ne mogu više, neka ide vani 
> gle sunca oko nas ko u priči...


a počekat će sunce i na vas, a i Noa će uskoro van..... draga sve je to bliže nego dalje, 18. je sve bliže, a možda će biti i prije...  :Wink: 

još samo malo, malo i doći će taj dan  :Love:

----------


## andynoa

... sutra u 12 idem u bolnicu, zvali me danas, na opet sve pretrage žive  :Smile: ... možda se vratim s Noićem kući  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ... jer majke mi ne idem više bez njega doooomaaaaa.......

----------


## Arya

evo drage cure samo da vam javim da se 8.3. u 5 ujutro rodila moja mala ljepotica  :Smile: 
cijelo kasno poslijepodne sam mislila da imam lažne trudove i navečer sam još s mužem odgledala neke serije... onda se odjednom bolovi postali jači, razmak između trudova kraći i ja sam zaključila da bi to onda ipak moglo biti to... i, eto, bilo je. došla sam u bolnicu 8 cm otvorena, no porod je dovršen hitnim carskim rezom jer je beba bila na zadak i doktor koji je tamo bio nije se usudio poroditi me vaginalno i tako sve prezentirao da nisam ni mogla ne pristati na carski.
iskustvo carskog mi je bilo užasno, no neću o tome.
držim fige andynoa da što prije u naručju držiš svog Nou, a čestitam novopečenim mamama na njihovim bebicama!

----------


## andynoa

ajme, doktor užas.... fuuuj...

----------


## katarinam

> evo drage cure samo da vam javim da se 8.3. u 5 ujutro rodila moja mala ljepotica 
> cijelo kasno poslijepodne sam mislila da imam lažne trudove i navečer sam još s mužem odgledala neke serije... onda se odjednom bolovi postali jači, razmak između trudova kraći i ja sam zaključila da bi to onda ipak moglo biti to... i, eto, bilo je. došla sam u bolnicu 8 cm otvorena, no porod je dovršen hitnim carskim rezom jer je beba bila na zadak i doktor koji je tamo bio nije se usudio poroditi me vaginalno i tako sve prezentirao da nisam ni mogla ne pristati na carski.
> iskustvo carskog mi je bilo užasno, no neću o tome.
> držim fige andynoa da što prije u naručju držiš svog Nou, a čestitam novopečenim mamama na njihovim bebicama!


ajme žalosno što se na kraju tako završilo..... nadam se da ste sad vi dvije dobro i da ste se barem malo oporavile od svega  :Love: 
još jednom čestitke na bebi i uživajte u zajedničkim trenucima u toplini vašeg doma.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## katarinam

> ... sutra u 12 idem u bolnicu, zvali me danas, na opet sve pretrage žive ... možda se vratim s Noićem kući ... jer majke mi ne idem više bez njega doooomaaaaa.......


nadam se da će sve biti ok i da ćeš se uskoro veseliti sa Noićem  :Love: 

sretno, držimo vam fige

----------


## andynoa

jao curke... ne mogu više  :Crying or Very sad: 

opet idem u četvrtak u bolnici, i ovaj put su mi rekli da ostajem tamo... ajme pa kad će više taj Noić vanka  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nikolina_S

sretno u četvrtak i nadam se da ćeš čim prije vidjeti svog Noića  :Smile:  javljaj promjene i svi smo uz tebe  :Smile:

----------


## katarinam

*Andynoa* očekujemo ljepe vjesti od tebe........ sretno draga

----------


## koksy

Utihnula ova tema otkad nema Andynoe! Nadam se da vec grli malenog!  :Very Happy:

----------


## katarinam

> Utihnula ova tema otkad nema Andynoe! Nadam se da vec grli malenog!


ne grli još Nou, pisala na drugoj temi da čeka da porod krene, a ako ne krene u ponedjeljak se sprema na carski rez.

----------


## andynoa

Draga Koksy moja, nemam laptop a mob ždere lovu... Pisala bi ja na svakoj temi da sam na pretplati nrkoj il zarifi... Ocekujem Noića u ponedjeljak jer su tad zapisali carski, zdjelicu mi izmjerili na 19, i zatvorena sam komplet da mi ni amnio ne mogu radit, bubo je nemiran na ctgu svaki dan skoro iznad 160, a sal jos postoji koji razlog za carski ne znam jer nije na zadak, a i vise cu znat sutra jer idem na uzv...ne bojim se nicega..

----------


## koksy

Nadam se, iskreno, od srca, da ce krenut tvoji trudovi preko vikenda, da ces se otvorit u roku odmah i da ce ti porod biti za pozeljet! Drzi se!  :Love:

----------


## zeljana02

eto kad docekamo Noicu u pon  :Zaljubljen: , onda polako ispracamo katarinum u rodiliste  :Klap: 

andynoa saljem puno vibrica...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Eva Maria

Evo i mene drage moje !!!
Puno hvala što ste mislile na mene  :Zaljubljen:  jako je lijepo čitat postove podrške!!
Samo vam mogu reći da sam neizmjerno sretna, ma presretna .. danas je tjedan dana kako smo doma i neopisivo smo SRETNI  :Zaljubljen: 
Baš kad sam se spremala na pregled(6.30), ono oblačim jaknu, kad naglo ode voda. I ja se brzo presvukla (neuspješno) ručnik među noge i u bolnicu. Nisam uopće bila u strahu, bila sam jako uzbuđena. Nakon pripreme, mm i  mene smjestili u rađaonu i morali mi prikopčat drip jer nisam imala trudove a otvorena 2 prsta.. I tako je bilo dosta sve skupa podnošljivo.odbila epiduralnu, al sam dobila Dolantin pa sam se uspjela koncentrirat na disanje. Oko 6, pola 7 dolazi dr i predlaže CR, jer je malac bio visoko a ja se tek 5 prstiju otvorila.. I tako sam još malo izgurala trudove, reko, ako sam tolko izdržala, ajde još malo pa možda se otvorim.
Ali nisam. I tako sam u 9.20h rodila svoje prekrasno malo biće carskim rezom. Nismo htjeli riskirat da padnu otkucaji. Sve sam vidjela sve sam čula i osjetila  :Heart:  
*I TAJ TIHI KME IZA ZELENOG ZASTORA MI JE PROMIJENIO ŽIVOT* :Heart: 
i sve bi opet ponovo .stavili su mi ga malo na lice da ga pomazim to neću nikad zaboravit ( kako je bio topao i mekan). Inače, rodio se sa 4670g i 53 cm, pravi mali čupavi momak  :Smile: 
I sljedeće jutro u pola 7 već sam bila na nogama i u nedjelju smo već bili doma (rodila u sri navečer). Sad se dobro osjećam. još boli grčenje maternice al super sam. Rez je savršen, uopće se ne vidi. Jako sam zadovoljna, prezadovoljna svakom osobom u Varaždinskom rodilištu!!! Zbilja se trude da se osjećaš čim bolje i da čim više naučiš ..
Svaka čast.
*
Sierra, Arya* ČESTITAM OD SRCA!!!!! 

*andynoa* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puuuno virica za tebe i malog Nou!!! Samo hrabro sve se isplati!!!!!

Sad smo se malo uhodali u zajednički život pa ću se i češće javljati!!
Šaljem puno pusa i hvala na podršci!!!!

----------


## vesnare

Drage moje, čitam vas stalno, ali mi se baš nije pisalo kad nemam neki pametan komentar.
I ja sam se kao Andynoa pribojavala prebacivanja termina u prvoj trudnoći, budući je ista ostvarena IVF-om i znao se točan termin. 
Na moju sreću i rodila sam točno na termin.
Evo me sad sa pitanjima - gledala sam na forumu o famoznom sluzavom čepu i tražila slike na netu. Naime, nisam to primjetila pri prvom porodu, a krenuo mi je puknućem vodenjaka. Jučer mi je na dnevnom ulošku bio poveći komad prozirne sluzi, ali bez ikakve iti male primjese krvi. Bi li to mogao biti taj sluzavi čep? 
Termin mi je u petak, a iz potpisa vidite da je i ovaj put IVF...

----------


## katarinam

> eto kad docekamo Noicu u pon , onda polako ispracamo katarinum u rodiliste 
> 
> andynoa saljem puno vibrica...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


da evo rodila i Andynoa  :Very Happy: 
a ja se nadam da neću prije roditi, nema mi muža do petka doma, u petak se vraća a i nekakvu fešticu sam isplanirala za subotu..... pa nakon subote može bilo kada  :Love: 

u petak ću na kontrolu pa ćemo čuti kakvo je stanje, a za sada sve ok

----------


## Sani1612

Vesnare, meni je sluzni čep izgledao baš kao što si ti opisala. S tim da mi je ubrzo nakon toga počela izlaziti sluz sa sukrvicom, praćena laganim trudovima. Sretno!

----------


## Lutonjica

evo i mene u 38. tjednu pa smo od sad nadalje spremni  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

> evo i mene u 38. tjednu pa smo od sad nadalje spremni


Vec?? Pa zar samo moja trudnoca tako sporo prolazi? Od 20. tj kao da je vrijeme stalo....

----------


## Lutonjica

ne znam jel radiš, meni je užasno brzo prošlo jer sam radila do nedavno i vrijeme je samo letilo...

----------


## vesnare

Hvala Sani na pojašnjenju. 
Sutra idem kod ginića, jer me je uputio da dođem koji dan prije još jednom ako ne krene. Još bih se i strpila do petka, ali ide vikend, a ovdje u OB Knin treba posebna uputnica za CTG i mora se doći s tom uputnicom ako se prebaci termin...

Lutonjice zar već 38 tjedana?! Wow - baš vrijeme leti...

Baš mi je drago da nisam sama pa ćemo se naći na temama nakon poroda sa Andynoom, Katarinom, Lutonjicom, a i ti ćeš nas stići Koksy...

----------


## koksy

Ma ne radim, vjerovatno u tome i je problem. Al do tog famoznog 20 tj. mi je proletilo, nisam se ni snasla, mjesecni pregledi su mi se cinili ko tjedni. A sad nikako proc ta 4 tjedna do pregleda...

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam svoj zadnji pregled obavila prekjučer i sad mi ih je stvarno dosta  :Undecided: 
najvjerojatnije više ne idem ni na jedan do kraja

----------


## koksy

Ja jos ni spol ne znam  :Laughing: 
Idem 28. valjda ce se prase malo napokon okrenut i pokazat sta ima....
Sad sam 25. tj.

----------


## Dijana

Evo js u 34. tjednu i još ne znam spol. Prvo je u 22. tjednu kao bila cura, onda u 30. dečko, ali dr. nije bila sigurna.
Neće se zvrk-ica nikak namjestit kako spada, i tako je stalno, još otkako joj je dr. htjela izmjerit nuhalni nabor. Izmjerila
je ali jedva. :Smile: 

Lut, koliko si pregleda (vaginalnih) imala? Pretpostavljam da si ih i ti izbjegavala.  :Smile: 
Ja bi htjela roditi na SD (kamo ne spadam), pa bi trebala nekoliko pregleda tamo obavit, valjda od 37. tjedna. Moram priznati da me frka, u ovoj trudnoći nisam obavila niti jedan, u prošloj svaka četiri tjedna, Samo sam jednom otišla na privatni vaginalni uzv da mi izmjere duljinu grlića i bilo je ok, 3.5 cm u 22. tjednu,
nisam dalje brinula o otvorenosti. :Undecided:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lut, koliko si pregleda (vaginalnih) imala? Pretpostavljam da si ih i ti izbjegavala


nažalost, previše za moj ukus.
napravila sam neki kompromis, odbila neke stvari, prihvatila druge. nisam prezadovoljna time.
zato mi je sad dosta i do kraja ne idem više na ništa (a sad bi me tek čekalo pregledavanje svaka 3 dana, CTG-i, amnioskopije ... tome sam rekla : ne hvala, nema šanse)

s druge strane, željela sam imati što "čišće" papire obzirom na porod kakvom se nadam  :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

(a


> sad bi me tek čekalo pregledavanje svaka 3 dana, CTG-i, amnioskopije ... tome sam rekla : ne hvala, nema šanse)


Tako je, tog mene i jest frka. Prošlu trudnoću sam prenijela i morala sam dolaziti na sd svaki drugi dan. A tko zna kako će me dočekati sada, ovako bez papira, mislim imam samo uzv knjižicu i trudničku. Nema veze, pripremit ću se na jezikovu juhu. :Smile: 




> s druge strane, željela sam imati što "čišće" papire obzirom na porod kakvom se nadam


A za ovo ti čvrsto držim fige, i da sve bude u redu. :Smile:

----------


## katarinam

> ja sam svoj zadnji pregled obavila prekjučer i sad mi ih je stvarno dosta 
> najvjerojatnije više ne idem ni na jedan do kraja


Blago tebi, ja ću u petak i nadam se da je to zadnji i da ću ipak roditi malo prije termina pa da ne moram svaka dva dana na kontrolu.  :Yes: 

*Koksy* doći ćeš i ti na naše, a mi se ne možemo vratiti unatrag (a ništa nam ne fali), brzo će ti to proći, dan za danom pa će proći i mjesec i doći će red i na tebe, a do tada uživaj. :Love:  
da i nadam se da će beba konačno pokazati spol   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vesnare

Da se javim - jučer obavila još jednu kontrolu kod ginića koji mi vodi trudnoću i uzela uputnice za ctg i amnioskopiju za slučaj potrebe. 
Bebica ima oko 3700 g, ali doc veli da bi mogla biti i 4 kg, jer je velika pa je teško izmjeriti sve te obime u mm. Uglavnom, gledao me UZV i slušao bebino kucanje srca, a količina plodne vode je OK.
Rekao mi je da mogu od sutra pa nadalje u OB Knin na ctg, pa dalje kako oni odrede.
Sad sam sve živo prekopala da pronađem točan datum punkcije i transfera i po tome je točan termin sutra, a po ZM bi bio tek 30.03.
Ovdje pregledavaju u početku svaki 2. dan, a što je dalje svaki dan. Nadam se ipak da ću izbjeći amnioskopiju - svi vele da je to ružno. Ima li tko ovdje iskustva? Kako to uopće izgleda?
Svi su onako napeti kad pročitaju u trudničkoj da je IVF pa pušu i na hladno :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

amniskopija se sastoji od jedne male cjevčice koju ti uguraju kroz rodnicu kako bi vidjeli kakva je plodna voda.
radi se samo ako si otvorena, ne mogu (i ne smiju) ti to gurati ako si zatvorena.
ne bi trebala biti bolna.
ali, kao i svako drugo prčkanje, može inducirati porod

----------


## vesnare

Lutonjice hvala na odgovoru-sad mi je lakše...

----------


## koksy

I jos bi trebala znati da poslje amnioskopije mozes lagano krvariti, kazem ti cisto da se ne preplasis. Jasno ako je krvarenje obilno javis se ljecniku.

----------


## katarinam

> amniskopija se sastoji od jedne male cjevčice koju ti uguraju kroz rodnicu kako bi vidjeli kakva je plodna voda.
> radi se samo ako si otvorena, ne mogu (i ne smiju) ti to gurati ako si zatvorena.
> ne bi trebala biti bolna.
> ali, kao i svako drugo prčkanje, može inducirati porod






> I jos bi trebala znati da poslje amnioskopije mozes lagano krvariti, kazem ti cisto da se ne preplasis. Jasno ako je krvarenje obilno javis se ljecniku.


slažem se s vama, ja sam baš danas bila na pregledu i dr. radio amnioskopiju, a kao i svaki pregled mene nije ništa boljelo, a za sad nije ni bilo krvarenja, sve ok.

----------


## vesnare

Danas bila na ctg-u. Dr. radio i pregled (užas, sa onim metalnim što širi, pa me svugdje ispritiskao) i nakon toga amnioskopiju.
Sad me boli sve živo da i trudovi počnu ne bih ih znala prepoznati...
Htio me zadržati u bolnici jer sam IVF i kao oni to prakticiraju 7 dana prije termina.
Uglavnom, beba OK, CTG OK i plodna voda je u redu, nisam otvorena i odbila sam hospitalizaciju i potpisala da to odbijam na nekoliko mjesta :Rolling Eyes: 
Sutra ponovo ista procedura ujutro i izgleda i isti doc, jer je jedan dežuran preko vikenda...
A isti mi je bio na prvom porodu i bio je super, a sad sam očajna - ja ne bih rodila prije ponedjeljka :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

mislim koje gluposti, ivf pa tjedan dana ranije u bolnicu. poludim kad to čujem. 
ja ću biti hospitalizirana u 36.tt (nadam se da prije toga neću završiti u bolnici) ali zbog blizanačke trudnoće. 
a moja vesnare, kako je meni tvoja trudnoća proletila! brzo mi ide i moja doduše...

----------


## vesnare

*Pinky* hvala ti na podršci - baš sam ljuta što me radi toga tretiraju drugačije. Držim ti fige da sve prođe u redu. Ideš u Split? Hoće li ići na vaginalni porod ili su ti predložili carski?
Susjeda koja je prenijela prirodnu trudnoću išla je svaki drugi dan na ctg i nisu joj gledali plodnu vodu, a i sestru sam pitala i rekla mi je da se dolazi svaki drugi dan na ctg.

----------


## Pinky

izgleda da mi ne gine carski zbog heparina i blizanaca...

----------


## Lutonjica

vesna, pa nemoj otići sutra i gotovo  :Wink: 
otiđi u ponedjeljak.
btw, ti si još uvijek u terminu, nisi ga prošla, i ne moraš svaka 2 dana na sve te preglede ako ne želiš.

----------


## vesnare

> vesna, pa nemoj otići sutra i gotovo 
> otiđi u ponedjeljak.
> btw, ti si još uvijek u terminu, nisi ga prošla, i ne moraš svaka 2 dana na sve te preglede ako ne želiš.


 Ma ne bih ja rado, ali mi je u trudničku napisao da dođem sutram u 10,30 sati, a može me dopasti baš taj doc na porodu...
Zaboravih reći da mi je rekao da dođem u bilo koje doba dana ili noći ako počnu trudovi ili pukne vodenjak

----------


## vesnare

Danas prošla samo sa ctg-om jupiiiiiiiiii
Doc mi je napisao sutra kontrolu, ali i naglasio da ponesem torbu i da bi trebala ostati. No on nije sutra pa ako porod ne krene, nema toga što će mene zadržati u bolnici bez potrebe.
Uglavnom, čini mi se da je bebica danas mirnija u odnosu na dosadašnje šutanje, pa možda ipak krene do sutra ili sutra.
Sin se rodio ponedjeljkom - možda će i kći :Yes:

----------


## koksy

vesnare, ti si ko ja, nebi u bolnicu nizasto, ja sam ih 4 prsta otvorena i s trudovima koji su se vidjeli na ctg-u trazila da idem doma nakon sto su mi rekli da necu rodit prije jutra, bilo je tek 6 popodne. Srecom nisu me pustili, rodila sam brzo nakon toga. A onaj papir da odlazim na vlastitu odgovornost sam potpisala vec 4 puta i nijednom nisam pozalila. Kao ni sto sam odbila indukciju sa 40+6. 
Iako, jasno, uvijek treba dobro procjeniti situaciju prije nego se donese odluka da zelimo doma. 

Drzim ti fige da porod krene sam kad beba bude spremna doci ti u zagrljaj i da prode brzo i najmanje moguce bolno!  :Love:

----------


## vesnare

Odradili još jedan ctg i amnioskopiju - sutra ponovo ctg i još jednom potpisala da odbijam hospitalizaciju.
Uvjeravaju me da se kod IVF-a zna točan datum pa da sam od tog datuma trebala ostati ležati u bolnici...
Ja samouvjereno da mi je po ZM termin tek 30.03. 
Istina je da me je malo strah, jer sam sina rodila točno na termin, ali su mi se tada svi datumi poklapali - odnosno termin mi je bio na isti dan i po ZM i po punkciji i transferu.
BTW plodna voda je mliječna, otvorena sam 2 prsta, od trudova ni t, ctg uredan, iako sam se isprepadala, jer sam bila sat vremena prikopčana, a beba kako se pomakne izgube se na sekundu-dvije otkucaji, te je čak u par navrata pokazivalo 67 i 70 i nešto otkucaja. UH!

----------


## Lutonjica

pa kakve veze ima što se zna točan datum začeća, pa nije da se sve bebe rađaju točno 40 tjedana nakon začeća, pa ako znaš točan datum začeća znaš i točan datum rođenja :rolleyes:
beba se rađa kad je spremna, nekima je dovoljno 38 tjedana, nekima treba 42 tjedna, nema to nikakve veze s točnim datumom začeća. ajme kako su, ne znam, kratkovidni  :Laughing:

----------


## Dijana

uh izgleda da je opsadno stanje čim prijeđeš termin.

*vesnare,* u svakom slučaju sretno, i da se brzo otvoriš.

----------


## katarinam

evo još malo i mi ćemo uskoro samo još čekamo taj sretan dan   :Love:  .....  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koji su u iščekivanju i da sve prođe ok  :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam danas ušla u 39. tjedan.
jučer mi je otišao čep, a zadnjih par večeri imam kontrakcije.
i tako, uživam i čekam  :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

Sretno!

----------


## partyka

Joj Lut, prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## katarinam

evo i mene sve po starom, čep je još na mjestu tu i tamo koji trudić i ništa drugo, samo osjećam malo bolove u zdjelici a nadam se da je to dobar znak da se tijelo sprema za porod, a i da se beba polagano spušta  :Yes: 

a ako se ništa ne promjeni do sutra, onda ću na pregled pa da čujemo kakvo je stanje  :Wink:

----------


## andynoa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
samo naprijed  :Heart: 

uskoro ljubiš svoju bebicu, znam ja to!!!!  :Love:

----------


## vesnare

Evo da vam se javim da mi je 28.03. u 20,30 puknuo vodenjak, počeli trudovi i tako da ne duljim - 29.03. u 04,15 rodila sam Patriciu tešku 4100 i dugu 52 cm. Na porodu mi bila prekrasna babica i dr. Hemerich. Nisu davali drip, a epiziotomija više predostronosti radi zbog starih šavova i veličine bebe. Sve ostalo kasnije...
Katarina i Lut neka vam bude što prije i što bezbolnije - drim fige!

----------


## andynoa

> Evo da vam se javim da mi je 28.03. u 20,30 puknuo vodenjak, počeli trudovi i tako da ne duljim - 29.03. u 04,15 rodila sam Patriciu tešku 4100 i dugu 52 cm. Na porodu mi bila prekrasna babica i dr. Hemerich. Nisu davali drip, a epiziotomija više predostronosti radi zbog starih šavova i veličine bebe. Sve ostalo kasnije...
> Katarina i Lut neka vam bude što prije i što bezbolnije - drim fige!


Aaaaaaaaaaaa, pa čestitam draga!!!!  :Heart: 
Sve najbolje tebi i velikoj i zdravoj curici...
Držim fige za što bezbolniji oporavak...
Ljubimo te i  :Love:  ja i moj Noić...

----------


## Sani1612

vesnare čestitam ti od srca!

----------


## Lutonjica

vesna, super  :Smile:  čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana02

*Lutonjica, katarinam* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za slatko iscekivanje, neka sve prođe brzo i u najboljem redu  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## andynoa

> *Lutonjica, katarinam* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> za slatko iscekivanje, neka sve prođe brzo i u najboljem redu


xxxxx
i javite nam se što prije, da se bacimo u čestitare  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

kod mene se nakon odlaska čepa sve umirilo  :Grin:

----------


## Tincha

Joj, da se i ja pridružim ovom očekivanju... Zadnje tri noći imam bolne kontrakcije - prošlu noć najjače (jedna svaki sat) - već sam mislila super to je to - budu sad češće, i onda zaspala - sve prestalo  :Sad:  Termin bio 1.4. a sve me dolje boli već, čak i cijelo vrijeme ko neki grč....  Čep se još uvijek drži, plodna voda mliječna, ja zatvorena... Pa koliko te kontrakcije prije poroda mogu trajati? Ma sad mi je puno jasnije kak žene popuste kad im dr. kaže ajte vi na indukciju pa ćete još danas imati bebu u rukama... Oke je malo boli, ali po noći ne spavam od kontrakcija, po danu nastojim biti što aktivnija (sve da krene više) i padam na kraju s nogu od umora (možda su mi i zbog toga te kontrakcije tako bolne). Sve se na kraju bojim jel s bebom unutra sve u redu - ona se dosta umiri kad se maternica krene grčiti, kasnije se rita uobičajeno. Makar mi se čini danas nešto mirnija...

----------


## koksy

Tincha, necu te utjesit, al ja sam imala po 7-8 kontrakcija u satu od 30. tj. Morala sam piti Normabel da se to malo smiri pa su poslje bile 1-2 u satu. Znale su biti bolne pogotovo ako sam u tom trenu hodala, budile su me i ponoci, mislim da zadnjih mjesec dana trudnoce nisam ni spavala, sto od njih sto od stalnog dizanja na wc a ponajvise jer je bilo opako vruce ljeto i nikako se nisam uspjevala ohladit. Rodila sam sa ravno 41 tj. a indukciju sam odbila dan prije. Mislim da, dok je ctg uredan i plodna voda mlijecna, nema potrebe za indukcijom iako jaaaako dobro znam koliko su teski ti zadnji dani. 
A to da se beba umiri dok traju kontrakcije je sasvim normalno, ja ih u ovoj trudnoci imam od 20. tj. i beba uvijek bude potpuno mirna dok ne produ, cijeli trbuh mi se izoblici i mogu tocno vidjeti obrise bebe tako da uvijek znam gdje mu je guza a gdje glava. 
Rodit ces svakako vrlo brzo i drzim fige da bude najljepse moguce  :Love: 

Lutonjica, znas i sama da cep moze i 2-3 tjedna prije ispast. Vrlo brzo cemo i tebi cestitati  :Very Happy:

----------


## zadarmamica

sad vidim da još neznam dosta toga.  :Smile:  nisam znala da može cep ispasti toliko ranije prije poroda. a ja mislila da cim ispadne da ce krenit i ostatak-bolovi,plodna voda itd.i da moran u bolnicu onda. eto koliko me moj ginekolog obavjestio.od frendice dokt o svemu prica,a moj je u zadnje vrime ,taman kad sam pred kraj užas.sve saznam na forumu i po ostalim stranicama.ccc

----------


## katarinam

*Vesnare* čestitke na bebi  :Heart:   :Klap: 

*Tincha* naše su se bebe valjda nešto dogovorile pa neće van, kad se moraš javiti na kontrolu?  :Yes: 

kod mene ništa novog, sve po starome samo čekamo....... kontrola tek u utorak ak nebude ništ do tada.

----------


## andynoa

Vesnare, Patricia je prekrasna...  :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

Hvala cure :Heart: 
Eh, nisam napisala da je moja beba bila prekrivena verniksom pa je doc komentirala da je po tome čak malo prije termina, pa sad ti budi pametan.
Znam kako vam je to iščekivanje - šaljem vibre da vam vrijeme proleti i da što prije držite bebe u rukama :Yes:

----------


## hejena

Već sada sa 35+4 nestrpljivo iščekujem.. bh kontrakcije (dosta bolne) imam već više od 4 tjedna i isto me bude i po noći pa sam sad već luda od ne spavanja i povremenog paničarenja jel to TO! a šta će biti ako mi se otegne do 41. .. kao koksy... ne znam ..

----------


## koksy

> Već sada sa 35+4 nestrpljivo iščekujem.. bh kontrakcije (dosta bolne) imam već više od 4 tjedna i isto me bude i po noći pa sam sad već luda od ne spavanja i povremenog paničarenja jel to TO! a šta će biti ako mi se otegne do 41. .. kao koksy... ne znam ..


Ako se otegne rodit ces malo kasnije  :Grin: 
A osluskivanje tijela, konstantne misli da je krenulo cim negdje malo zaboli, cim kontrakcije budu malo cesce, cim se beba malo umiri...su sasvim normalne i mislim da to apsolutno svaka trudnica prolazi. Ja sam "radala" valjda 2 mjeseca  :Laughing: 
I jasno da nikako nisam mogla shvatiti kako cu znati sta su pravi trudovi...dok ih nisam dobila...onda sam definitivno znala o cemu su mi tolike zene pricale  :Smile:

----------


## hejena

Ma ja već jednom jesam prošla početak poroda.. i definitivno nakon 15 sati trudova znam što su trudovi .. ali ovi moji lažnjaci su meni potpuno isti kao i oni s kojima sam kod prvog poroda išla u bolnicu.. tako da.. sada čekam nešto jače  :Smile:

----------


## Tincha

Ja potpuno isto ko *hejena* odradila sam 14 sati trudova - kad mi je s prvim djetetom pukao vodenjak, javili su se upravo ovakvi slabog intenziteta i to na razmak od 6min pa si ti misli... 
Znam jako dobro što su pravi trudovi i ovo još definitivno nije to - ali.... Ah, idem sama sebi na živce  :Smile:  A tek sam nekoliko dana prenijela...  :Rolling Eyes: 
A sad me još čeka pranje mozga moje mame i svekrve jer mi se sestra izbrbljala kad mi je bio termin  :Rolling Eyes:  One su sa svakom trudnoćom bile na indukciji jer se to tako onda radilo - da ti bude tvoj doktor na porodu...

----------


## Lutonjica

ja također u prve dvije trudnoće nisam imala nikakve pripremne trudove, kad sam osjetila prvi - to je bilo to. samo su jačali i na kraju - porod.
sad sam ih imala par dana, pa otišo čep, pa odonda više nema trudova ...
skroz drukčija priča  :Smile:

----------


## katarinam

evo mene sa ljepim vjestima, krenulo je  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
od jutra osjećam neki pritisak i bol u donjem djelu trbuha (nešto nalik na menstrualnu bol) i tako polagano...... negdje oko pet počela osjećati lagane bolove u leđima, ali ne u redovitim razmacima i sve tako cijelu većer dok nisam uzela mobitel u ruke i malo pomalo shvatila da se radi o trudovima, bar se nadam..... i evo pokušavam zaspat al ništa,  to je to  :Yes: .....
razmak između je nekih pet do šest minuta i stvarno mislim da je krenulo i da je duga noć a i jutro pred mnom  :Yes:  a i to da ću nadam se začas ugledati svoju bebu  :Love: 

još ću malo pa ću zvat šogoricu da dođe pa da se spremimo i da me vozi u bolnicu i da sa mnom dočeka bebu.

javit ću se, nadam se sa ljepim vjestima.

----------


## Lutonjica

:Dancing Fever: 
uživaj  :Smile:  lijepo porod vam želim  :Smile:

----------


## big milky mum

:Very Happy: joj kak je uzbudljivo vas čitati!
uživim se ko da idem s vama roditi  :Laughing: 

katarinam sretno!

----------


## koksy

Katarinam, nadam se da se vec mazis s bebom, a ako ne zelim ti brz i bezbolan porod!  :Very Happy:

----------


## hejena

*katarinam* evo mene si i rasplakat uspjela (kao da je to sada teško  :Laughing:  )
Želim ti da si već rodila i da je bilo lako i prekrasno iskustvo!!  :Very Happy: 
Na ovakvo javljanje u 2 u noči mogu samo reći ... JEDVA ČEKAM!

----------


## andynoa

...dal ja to njušim novu bebicu u našem šarolikom društvu???...

katarinam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je sve prošlo u najboljem redu....
 :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

Katarinam jedva čekam lijepe vijesti!
Vibre za brzi oporavak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andynoa

*katarinam* nam je rodila danas, otvoren je topic za čestitanje... (*vesnare* i ti imaš isti takav  :Smile: )


*tincha*, pošto se ti ne javljaš, da li je krenulo? jel ima  :Very Happy:  vijesti??

*tincha, lutonjica, zadarmamica, hejena, koksy* za slatko i bezbrižno očekivanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andynoa

> *katarinam* nam je rodila danas, otvoren je topic za čestitanje... (*vesnare* i ti imaš isti takav )
> 
> 
> *tincha*, pošto se ti ne javljaš, da li je krenulo? jel ima  vijesti??
> 
> *tincha, lutonjica, zadarmamica, hejena, koksy* za slatko i bezbrižno očekivanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


zaboravih na* lastavica1979* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za slatko i bezbrižno očekivanje.....

p.s. ja sam vam sva raznježena dok vas čitam sada, i ja bi opet čekala s vama...  :Heart:

----------


## zadarmamica

> *tincha, lutonjica, zadarmamica, hejena, koksy* za slatko i bezbrižno očekivanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## hejena

*andynoa*  :Kiss:  Hvala! 
Ma mi koje čekamo stalno nešto gunđamo a trebale bi se prepustit i uživat u svakom periodu.. tako i ti andynoa uživaj u ovome sada jer znaš da će preebrzo proći  :Love:

----------


## zadarmamica

mene je bilo uhvatilo kao i andynou pred kraj kad je stalno mislila da ide rodit.*nije mogla iscekat.*  tako sam i ja neki dan.svaki dan se nadala da ce mali doci ranije,jer mi više dosadilo i jedva ga cekam viditi  :Smile: 
ali sad sam se malo ohladila i rekla da više necu odbrojavat dane, tako da me lipo iznenadi.a i bila sam kod dokt i skroz zatvorena (a i imam ja još vremena 18dana do termina).  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

jaoooooo 4 puta sam torbu pakirala u bolnicu, i taj četvrti se vratila s Noićem doma  :Smile:   :Klap:

----------


## zadarmamica

a ja moran mužu spakirat po danima stvari da mi donese. cujem da nesmin donit torbu.nego u vrecici za svaki dan.a ja spremila torbu pa cemo viditi.  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

> a ja moran mužu spakirat po danima stvari da mi donese. cujem da nesmin donit torbu.nego u vrecici za svaki dan.a ja spremila torbu pa cemo viditi.


ma daj me nemoj zezat??? najbojle ti nazovi i pitaj prije pakiranja...
to još nisam vidjela ni doživjela da se stvari nose u vrećicama...

----------


## bfamily

> a ja moran mužu spakirat po danima stvari da mi donese. cujem da nesmin donit torbu.nego u vrecici za svaki dan.a ja spremila torbu pa cemo viditi.


ma tko ti je to rekao?
pretpostavljam da ćeš roditi u Zd. možeš donijeti torbu, ali moraš sve stvari strpati u ormarić i torbu dati svojima da odnesu doma. 
I jednu manju torbu spremi koju nosiš u rađaonu.

----------


## zeljana02

> ma tko ti je to rekao?
> pretpostavljam da ćeš roditi u Zd. možeš donijeti torbu, ali moraš sve stvari strpati u ormarić i torbu dati svojima da odnesu doma. 
> I jednu manju torbu spremi koju nosiš u rađaonu.



*bfamily* pa ti stvarno brojis sitno!!!!sutra termin!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## andynoa

> *bfamily* pa ti stvarno brojis sitno!!!!sutra termin!!!!!


držim fige za što ljepši porod, i da uskoro držiš svoju bebicu *bfamily*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tincha

Ja rodila 5.04. skakao mi tlak pa me inducirali... Sad se doma mazimo... Cure sretno!

----------


## andynoa

> Ja rodila 5.04. skakao mi tlak pa me inducirali... Sad se doma mazimo... Cure sretno!


pa čestitam!!!!!!

može malo više detalja o bebici da se bacimo u čestitare... ipak nestroljivo očekivanje zaslužuje sve najljepše čestitke ovog svijeta...

veliki  :Love:  od nas 2, i samo se mazite i pazite!!!

----------


## Lutonjica

cure ja sam rodila kod kuće u petak 8.4. ujutro  :Smile: 
demian ima 4080 kg i 53 cm, porod je bio intenzivan i savršen  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

čestitam. svaka cast na tome da doma rodiš. i meni se to vrti po glavi dok sam doma, al me strah pa ništa.  :Smile: 
sve naj bolje tebi i tvom malom demianu.

----------


## zeljana02

> cure ja sam rodila kod kuće u petak 8.4. ujutro 
> demian ima 4080 kg i 53 cm, porod je bio intenzivan i savršen


cestitam od srca... :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...ocekujemo pricu...ah, porod u toplini svoga doma, drago mi je da je sve super proslo :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## AnneMary

Evo da se pridružim iščekivanju.
Sutra idem na SD, a za utorak ujutro je dogoovoren carski.
Još dva dana, a ja kao da sma tek na početku.
Nekako nisam svjesna da stiže jedna mala bebica.
Cjelo vrijeme imam osjećaj da se to događa nekom drugom.

Lutonjice čestitam na porodu doma, to je kao neki neostvareni san.

----------


## andynoa

> cure ja sam rodila kod kuće u petak 8.4. ujutro 
> demian ima 4080 kg i 53 cm, porod je bio intenzivan i savršen


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bebač divan, i prekrasno ime!!!!
Lutonjice, čestitam ti od  :Heart:  na hrabrosti i smjelosti...
smatram da je roditi u toplini svog doma nešto najljepše što se može dogoditi, i svaka ti čast na tome!!! Željno isčekujem tvoju divnu priču...

p.s. nemoj se ljutiti morala sam otvoriti čestitare..





> Evo da se pridružim iščekivanju.
> Sutra idem na SD, a za utorak ujutro je dogoovoren carski.
> Još dva dana, a ja kao da sma tek na početku.
> Nekako nisam svjesna da stiže jedna mala bebica.
> Cjelo vrijeme imam osjećaj da se to događa nekom drugom.
> 
> Lutonjice čestitam na porodu doma, to je kao neki neostvareni san.


Annemary ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za divnu novu bebicu!!!!

----------


## Tincha

*Lutonjice* predivno  :Heart: 
Kod mene sve nije dugo trajalo, ali su trudovi pod dripom bili razdirajući - kasnije izgon prošao kroz tri tiskanja - bez problema, bez epiziotomije, bez pucanja, iako je curka povelika, 51cm i 3980g! Srećom, ima malo manju glavicu ko njezina mama...  :Grin:

----------


## koksy

Jel sam nesto krivo zabrijala ili se u zadnje vrijeme sve neke vece bebe radaju? Cini mi se da je zadnjih 5-6 koje sam pratila bilo oko 4 kg...

----------


## andynoa

dobro si shvatila... evo moj ima 20 dana, rodio se sa 3700 a u petak već 4300 na vagi  :Smile: 

i u bolnici su sve bebe bile iznad 3500, jedna čak 5100  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana02

> Jel sam nesto krivo zabrijala ili se u zadnje vrijeme sve neke vece bebe radaju? Cini mi se da je zadnjih 5-6 koje sam pratila bilo oko 4 kg...


i ja sam ovo primjetila, i nas je vec u 31 tt procjenjen na  2200 g  :Cool:

----------


## bfamily

> držim fige za što ljepši porod, i da uskoro držiš svoju bebicu *bfamily*
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala curke  :Shy kiss: 

jedva čekam da krene i da napokon upoznam našeg malog dečka.
a takooo me strahhh!!!

----------


## bfamily

Lutonjica, Tincha čestitam vam od srca!!!

AnneMarry sretno sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret

----------


## hejena

uh.. danas bila kod gin. (danas je punih 37 tjedana) i rekla mi da je glavica jako visoko i da je beba sva naprijed i da misli da će to ponovno biti carski ..  :Crying or Very sad:  pokušavam ostati pozitivna i nadati se vaginalnom ali baš sam sad tužna.. Za 2 tjedna tek idem na prvi pregled u bolnicu pa ću vidjeti što će mi tamo reći..

----------


## big milky mum

ja mislim da ima još vremena da se spusti i namjesti, ne? pa tri tjedna je jaaako puno   :Love:

----------


## hejena

Mene sinoć napali trudovi  :Smile:  od 23h do 3h svakih 4-5 minuta.. i nešto poslije 3 sam zaspala i evo danas ništa.. baš me zafrkava! još ću termin dočekat 100%

----------


## katarinam

cure evo i nas da vidimo što ima novog i da javimo da smo super.  :Very Happy: 
hvala svima na ljepim željama i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ onima koji su u iščekivanju da sve prođe ok.  :Love: 

ja sam imala sreću pa su me trudovi krenuli u ponedjeljak navećer, a u utorak rodila  05.04. ali tek u 17:40.
ne mogu požaliti na ništa, došla na hitni prijem 9 cm otvorena izbjegla klizmu i brijanje, dr probušila vodenjak i krenuli trudovi na razmak od 4 minute i uskoro je sve bilo gotovo. nisam dobila ni drip ni ništa za smanjenje bolova, a rodila na stolčiću i prezadovoljna,  :Very Happy:  nešto malo popucala, a šivati nije trebalo.
a babica bila super masirala, vodila me na wc, sve super zadovoljna.  :Yes: 
a da tu je i pomoć šogorice koja je bila sa mnom na porodu i bila velika podrška u najtežim trenucima. :Love: 
na kraju krajeva zadovoljna sa svime, sestrama, doktorima ma sa svime, a u petak već smo bili doma u svome toplome domu.

----------


## katarinam

a opširnija priča s poroda će malo kasnije dok nađemo malo više vremena.

hejena  kako prošli trudovi? 
cure ima li koga u iščekivanju? što je novo?

----------


## big milky mum

:Heart:  ma bravo! baš jedan lijepi porod!
čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sunce moje malo

> uh.. danas bila kod gin. (danas je punih 37 tjedana) i rekla mi da je glavica jako visoko i da je beba sva naprijed i da misli da će to ponovno biti carski ..  pokušavam ostati pozitivna i nadati se vaginalnom ali baš sam sad tužna.. Za 2 tjedna tek idem na prvi pregled u bolnicu pa ću vidjeti što će mi tamo reći..


tri tjedna je stvarno puno, stigne se beba spustiti bez brige  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

moj se frajer spustio.otvorena sam prst, mekan cervix,skraćen. sve super.kaže dokt da mogu sad svaki dan ocekivat.i nakon pregleda sam išla po ducanima, i nemogu sad makac.neka bebica priceka da se odmorim heheh ,ali nestrpljivo očekivanje traje...  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

> moj se frajer spustio.otvorena sam prst, mekan cervix,skraćen. sve super.kaže dokt da mogu sad svaki dan ocekivat.i nakon pregleda sam išla po ducanima, i nemogu sad makac.neka bebica priceka da se odmorim heheh ,ali nestrpljivo očekivanje traje...


Opa! Pa onda ako vidim da te nema na forumu dan-dva znam gdje si i sta radis...  :Very Happy:

----------


## zeljana02

> moj se frajer spustio.otvorena sam prst, mekan cervix,skraćen. sve super.kaže dokt da mogu sad svaki dan ocekivat.i nakon pregleda sam išla po ducanima, i nemogu sad makac.neka bebica priceka da se odmorim heheh ,ali nestrpljivo očekivanje traje...


evo malo vibrica da sve prođe brzo i lagano
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Opa! Pa onda ako vidim da te nema na forumu dan-dva znam gdje si i sta radis...


daaaaaaaaaa  :Smile:  al reci cu ja frendici da ode na forum pa nek napiše. jer nemam na mob nikakvu opciju.ne koristim internet na njemu.




> evo malo vibrica da sve prođe brzo i lagano
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


HVALA. :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

*zadarmamica, hejena, lastavica1979, zeljana02, koksy*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za isčekivanje..

*bfamily*, ne pišeš već 8 dana???? a termin prošao?? jel se mazite?  :Love: 

*AnneMary* ako se ne varam 12.04. je trebao biti CR... jel se i vi mazite?  :Love:

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja isto cekam ko kvočka jaje svaki dan me nesto frče sad bum vidla ne idem dok me do kraja ne pocne frkat. Hvala Andynoa sto si uz nas i sto mislis na nas

----------


## hejena

I ja sam još uvijek tu  :Smile:  svaki dan odradim nekoliko onako pravo bolnih trudova i hrrrpu onako slabijih .. i tako, mislim da ću se još načekati  :Smile:  (termin za 2 tjedna)

----------


## ncimpric

evo da se i mi javimo..danas 39+4 sutra idem na merkur i vidjeti čemo što kaže dr...bili u nedelju na kontroli , sve spremno, ali niti mm otvorena..druga beba je u pitanju i nekako se nadam da ćemo ovaj puta lakše..iako me pere da neću znati kada niti da li je stvarno krenulo---

naša cura ustvari čeka službeni termin 25.04. - 4.rođendan od starijeg brace....

----------


## andynoa

> evo da se i mi javimo..danas 39+4 sutra idem na merkur i vidjeti čemo što kaže dr...bili u nedelju na kontroli , sve spremno, ali niti mm otvorena..druga beba je u pitanju i nekako se nadam da ćemo ovaj puta lakše..iako me pere da neću znati kada niti da li je stvarno krenulo---
> 
> naša cura ustvari čeka službeni termin 25.04. - 4.rođendan od starijeg brace....


ncimpiric i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ termin ko i Krševan... 2 bebice  :Very Happy:

----------


## zadarmamica

pa cemo viditi tko ce prije  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

a *bodulica*, jel rodila, njoj je termin ovih dana, mislim da je prije nego meni???

----------


## hejena

jel to zbog praznika nije nitko više nestrpljiv u očekivanju... onako svi bi radije ipak poslije praznika  :Smile:

----------


## katarinam

> jel to zbog praznika nije nitko više nestrpljiv u očekivanju... onako svi bi radije ipak poslije praznika


svi još čekaju na šunkicu pa će onda u akciju   :Yes: 

evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koje čekate da upoznate svoje bebice  :Love:  sretno!

----------


## andynoa

dobro je da su svi popali šunkicu za doručak, sad janjetinu ili puretinu svježu za ručak.. i onda možete sve drage moje u rađaonu  :Smile: 

i ja vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


p.s. katarinam, Matija je prekrasan...

----------


## andynoa

hejena, ncimpiric, lastavica imal išta novo??

zadarmamica samo što nije, javit ću vam kad bude...
(otišo i čep i vodenjak danas..  :Very Happy: )  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## hejena

*Jupi za zadarmamicu!!!* 
Ja danas bila na pregledu.. ništa novo  :Smile:  1 prst otvorena, blago mlječna plodna voda.. sve odgovara 39-tom tjednu.. u petak ponovno a onda i uzv i mjerenje ožiljka od carskog.. Uh  :Smile:  jedva čekam da ju vidim  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Bas sam svratila da vidim ima li sto od zadarmamice! Napokon je i njoj krenulo!  :Very Happy: 

Joj vi cete sve rodit a ja cu ostat tu sama...uopce ne znam zasto sam se navukla na ovu temu a imam jos 10-11 tjedana do kraja...

----------


## hejena

> Bas sam svratila da vidim ima li sto od zadarmamice! Napokon je i njoj krenulo! 
> 
> Joj vi cete sve rodit a ja cu ostat tu sama...uopce ne znam zasto sam se navukla na ovu temu a imam jos 10-11 tjedana do kraja...


 :Smile:  Baš mi je to slatko! Tako sam i ja iz prikrajka dugo pratila temu i mislila si joj gdje sam ja od toga  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

Nema više borbe sa trudovima, čepom, vodenjakom, i bolovima....  :Klap: 

Ne znam sve detalje, samo znam sljedeće, citiram zadarmamicu:
*
3720g, 52 dug, sve super.*

Kada saznam više, javit ću vam...a dotad poželimo Krševanu dobrodošlicu u naš šareni mali-veliki svijet...
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 

...ja plačem od srećeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... sad bi sjela u auto s Noićem i išla ju tamo izgnjaviti i izljubiti...........

----------


## andynoa

da i samo da kažem da je u bolnicu otišla oko 16 sati, javila je da je rodila sada u pola 10.. dakle brzo je bilo pošto je danas na pregledu bila otvorena 3 prsta, i poslali je kući, i puko vodenjak oko 4...

želim vam svima isčekivalicama _(da vas ne nabrajam sad pere me euforija zbog zadarmamice)_ da vam sve bude do kraja dobro i da sve dobro prođe i da i vi brzo grlite i ljubite svoje štruce kao nas dvije...pusam vas....

----------


## koksy

Pa onda nema druge nego cestitati od srca na velikom decku!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lastavica1979

Čestitam i ja od srca zadarmamici na to što je mamica  :Smile:

----------


## Sani1612

Velike čestitke zadarmamici!

----------


## Petronjela

Jeeeeeeeeee..čestitke Zadarmamimci i malom Krševanu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bfamily

> *bfamily*, ne pišeš već 8 dana???? a termin prošao?? jel se mazite?


evo mene, napokon sam dočekala svog Nou. 
Nisam se javljala jer su me 15.04 hospitarizirali da im budem pod nadzorom, tako da sam 7 dana provela u bolnici čekajući svoje trudove koji nisu došli.
Isčekivanje me ubijalo u pojam, odvojenost od Enole mi kidala srce, i tko zna koliko bi još čekala da me nisu odlučili poroditi carskim 22.04.
Ali sad se napokon mazimo  :Zaljubljen: 

Zadarmamica čestitam ti od srca!

Svima koje čekate, da što prije dočekate svoje bebače

----------


## AnneMary

> *zadarmamica, hejena, lastavica1979, zeljana02, koksy*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za isčekivanje..
> 
> 
> 
> *AnneMary* ako se ne varam 12.04. je trebao biti CR... jel se i vi mazite?


Ipak je carski bio u ponedjeljak 11.04. i da jako se mazimo.
Ujutro sam se probudila oko 5 sati sa mokrom piđamom, procurio lagano vodenjak, pa sam išla na odjel i sačekala doktora iz vizite da ga pitam jel ostajem na odjelu ili idem odmah u rađaonu.
On me odmah poslao gore i već u 9 58 se rodio mali dečko, 3700 , 50 dugačak.
Sve je prošlo u redu, samo sam se iznenadila kako je drugi carski ružan.
Već za sat vremena su mi donijeli bebu i bio je s menom cijelo vrijeme.
Nije mi bilo teško jer su sestre super, samo pozvoniš i one ti ga dodaju ili spreme u krevetić kad se napapa.
A koja je to razlika od prvog djeteta kad sam malenu vidila tek drugi dan navečer.
Već 3 dan sam išla doma, jedva se vukla do auta ali bolje doma nego u bolnici.
Trebalo mi je dobra dva tjedna da se ispravim jer me jako bolilo s lijeve strane ali sad sam puno bolje, i ništa me više ne boli.
Malecki je već s 10 dana prešišao porođajnu težinu tako da lijepo napreduje.
Samo jede i spava, vrišti i plače samo kad treba kakat.
Eto to je naš izvještaj!

----------


## andynoa

AnneMary  :Heart:  heart:  :Heart: 

D I V N O .......

Drago mi je da si se oporavila i da je malecki lijepo napreduje... samo naprijed... ljubite se i mazite i dalje...

*hejena, lastavica1979, zeljana02, koksy* imal šta novoga?

(ja vas i dalje pratim i volim vas čitati, iako sam ponosna mamica već 40 dana starog Noića...)

----------


## hejena

Evo i mene opet  :Grin: 
bila danas na pregledu i dr me pita jel ne osjetim ja trudove.. da sam se otvorila 2cm i da je plodna voda mliječna - idealan nalaz  :Very Happy:  
Misli da je to već krenulo i samo što nije - e pa riječi joj se pozlatile! Tako da eto nadam se što kraćem iščekivanju  :Klap:

----------


## koksy

> Evo i mene opet 
> bila danas na pregledu i dr me pita jel ne osjetim ja trudove.. da sam se otvorila 2cm i da je plodna voda mliječna - idealan nalaz  
> Misli da je to već krenulo i samo što nije - e pa riječi joj se pozlatile! Tako da eto nadam se što kraćem iščekivanju


Opa! Takav je bio moj nalaz dan prije nego sam rodila! To je to! Nadam se da ces vrlo brzo grliti svoje zlato i zelim ti najljepsi moguci porod!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zeljana02

> Evo i mene opet 
> bila danas na pregledu i dr me pita jel ne osjetim ja trudove.. da sam se otvorila 2cm i da je plodna voda mliječna - idealan nalaz  
> Misli da je to već krenulo i samo što nije - e pa riječi joj se pozlatile! Tako da eto nadam se što kraćem iščekivanju



jupi stize nam HELENICA  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zeljana02

ja idem tek za tjedan dana na pregled  :Raspa: 
dobila sam uputnicu za ctg za svaki slucaj jer je dr. na go, pa cemo vidjeti ...jedva cekammmmmmmmm... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petronjela

> Evo i mene opet 
> bila danas na pregledu i dr me pita jel ne osjetim ja trudove.. da sam se otvorila 2cm i da je plodna voda mliječna - idealan nalaz  
> Misli da je to već krenulo i samo što nije - e pa riječi joj se pozlatile! Tako da eto nadam se što kraćem iščekivanju


Super!!!! Bravo, bravo  :Smile:  Još malo pa češ grliti svoju bebicu  :Klap: .

----------


## katarinam

> Evo i mene opet 
> bila danas na pregledu i dr me pita jel ne osjetim ja trudove.. da sam se otvorila 2cm i da je plodna voda mliječna - idealan nalaz  
> Misli da je to već krenulo i samo što nije - e pa riječi joj se pozlatile! Tako da eto nadam se što kraćem iščekivanju


super želim ti brz porod....

----------


## andynoa

> super želim ti brz porod....


i ja također.... i mislim da si već rodila btw.. pošto nam ne pišeš  :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## lastavica1979

joj drage moje curke ja i dalje tuzna dosla sad iz bolnice dr kaze tijesno otvorena 1 prst,jedva mi je uspijela vidjet plodnu vodu to me tako bolilo,jos me ona pita jel vas jako boli,a šta da joj kazem nemogu bit pekmez jer jos i porod moram proci koji vjerojatno gore boli. Plodna voda je mlijecna sto mi je jedina svijetla tocka danas i narucila me za tjedan dana,ajme jos tjedan dana agonije. Ne mogu vise. Ne znam sta da radim da ribam kucu isponova mozda uspijem jos koji cm uhvatit. Muz me izbjegava tako da od njega za sad nikakve koristi,vidjet cemo

----------


## zeljana02

mi smo do danas u terminu  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...jedva cekamo naseg djecaka da dođe...

curke s pocetka svibnja, sta ima kod vas???...*hejena, paid, lastavica1979, petronjela*...nemojte da vas prestignemo... :Grin:

----------


## andynoa

> curke s pocetka svibnja, sta ima kod vas???...*hejena, paid, lastavica1979, petronjela*...nemojte da vas prestignemo...



i mene zanima, šta ima novoga kod vas...a čini mi se da *hejena* drži štrucu, pošto ne piše već duže vrijeme.. ako je tako  :Very Happy:

----------


## drndalica

Hejena je navodno rodila, ako sam dobro skopčala VBAC

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/16094-K...-carskog/page6

I mene zanimaju detalji jer brojim sitno (8.5.)  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Kolko ja vidim hejena je to pisala jos sredinom 4. mjeseca, ako sam ja procitala ono na sto si ti mislila. I pisala je o prvoj bebi...

----------


## andynoa

> Hejena je navodno rodila, ako sam dobro skopčala VBAC
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/16094-K...-carskog/page6
> 
> I mene zanimaju detalji jer brojim sitno (8.5.)





> Kolko ja vidim hejena je to pisala jos sredinom 4. mjeseca, ako sam ja procitala ono na sto si ti mislila. I pisala je o prvoj bebi...


kaže Danci_krmed
Ne znam detalje, ali Hejena je sama izgurala svoju djevojčicu na ovaj svijet. Čestitke Hejena 



dakle ČESTITKE HEJENA!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zeljana02

po svemu sudeci cini se da nam je  :Heart: Helenica :Heart:  stigla na svijet  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bfamily

Čestitam Hejena!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

I drago mi je da ti je vbac uspio  :Yes:

----------


## koksy

> kaže Danci_krmed
> Ne znam detalje, ali Hejena je sama izgurala svoju djevojčicu na ovaj svijet. Čestitke Hejena 
> 
> 
> 
> dakle ČESTITKE HEJENA!!!   
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Imas pravo, previdjela sam to...

Cestitam na curici!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## drndalica

> Čestitam Hejena!!! 
> 
> I drago mi je da ti je vbac uspio


bfamily - rodila si? Je li bio VBAC? Još uvijek tražim friška iskustva, termin mi je pred vratima...

----------


## Petronjela

Da? Pa čestitam Hejena!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja još čekam...danas sam opet bila uvjerena da je to to..od jutra me frkalo,lijepo onak kao pred mengu samo dosta jače, prepone probadaju, bez nekakvih pravilnih razmaka i vrabac, navečer prestalo..
Sutra idem na pregled pa da vidimo što će reći  :Smile:

----------


## Petronjela

Kaže doc uskoro..za dva dana ponovno na pregled ako ne krene prije. Jedva čekam!!!!!

----------


## lastavica1979

petronjela jel tebe šarafe trudovi,mene strasno šarafi 2 dana vec svakih 10 minuta poludit cu,sva sreca da mi je muz doma on me spasi masira mi ledja sto mi dosta znaci

----------


## zeljana02

drage moje tete, meni je danas bas sve tesko i umorna sam...predvecer me uhvatila neutaziva glad i zelja za cevapima...sve mi je nesto tesko bilo sjedit, pa sam hodala dok nisu dosli jer su me i leđa pocela boljeti...nakon vecere fineeeeee :Zaljubljen:  (stalno sam pogledaval na sat jer me bol nisko u leđima kolje fino svako malo, odem ja na wc (a danas sam na velikoj nuzdi bila barem 5 puta) i skuzima na papiru svjezu krv...reko, mora da sam iziritirala guzu od slinog ribanja, ali nije krv je sa "gospođe"...kao da sam znala danas sam se spakovala za bolnicu, obrijala i sve rijesila...sutra sam svakako narucena u 7.30 kod ginicke na pregled (ako izdrzim do jutra  :Grin: )...beb je aktivna i kao sto sam neki dan napisala kao da trazi izlaz  :Grin: ...malo me temp oblijeva i uzbuđena sam, jer nisam mislila da ce poceti bas tako brz...bas me zanima kako ce proci noc, uglavnom ja sam spakovana  :Klap: ...uff...nas veliki djecak se sprema za upoznavanje, ne mogu vjerovati  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andynoa

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaewwwwwwwwww

Za najljepši porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Drži se, i slušaj one tete sta ti govore, paketić samo što nije...

Evo još jednog bećara  :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## zeljana02

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaewwwwwwwwww
> 
> za najljepši porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> drži se, i slušaj one tete sta ti govore, paketić samo što nije...
> 
> Evo još jednog bećara  :-d




:-d:-d:-d

----------


## zeljana02

idem polako u krevet jer me kraljeznica rastura, pa vam se javim sutra...velike puse...

----------


## zeljana02

lazna uzbuna...sve je zatvoreno, beba visoko...nekak se meni cini da mi ne gine carski...beba toliko velika da joj dr. ne moze niti procijeniti tezinu jer ne stane na ekran,a glavica i ostalo je za 40 tt...ah, nista...cekamo  :Cool: ...kaze dr. moze to biti i danas, a moze i za 3 tjedna...vidjet cemo  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

ima se vremena spustiti bebica, ako će biti u full terminu jelte... a ako ti doktor preporuči carski, neka bude onda tako.. oni znaju najbolje...

p.s. i moj je bio skroz visoko, i nije se spuštao, ali svako je tijelo različito  :Smile:  i svaka trudnoća individualna..

----------


## Petronjela

> petronjela jel tebe šarafe trudovi,mene strasno šarafi 2 dana vec svakih 10 minuta poludit cu,sva sreca da mi je muz doma on me spasi masira mi ledja sto mi dosta znaci


Da, dva dana i jednu noć, sad me prvi put i po noći šarafilo al meni je to sve još uvijek čudno..Ne čini mi se dovoljno jako, iako mi cijela križa bole al ne seli se naprijed bol. I ti razmaci..malo na 2 sata, pa sat pa 10 min., pa se onda sve smiri pa opet. Ja to ništ ne kužim..uglavnom čekam.. :Grin: 
Kak si ti danas?

----------


## Petronjela

> lazna uzbuna...sve je zatvoreno, beba visoko...nekak se meni cini da mi ne gine carski...beba toliko velika da joj dr. ne moze niti procijeniti tezinu jer ne stane na ekran,a glavica i ostalo je za 40 tt...ah, nista...cekamo ...kaze dr. moze to biti i danas, a moze i za 3 tjedna...vidjet cemo


A kam ti žuriš...čekaj svoj red.. :Razz: 
I nemoj uopće razmišljati o carskom, sve to može itekako biti ok. I ja sam mislila da ću imati glavonju al sad zadnjih mjesec dana dobio je na kilaži više nego u obujmu glavice..imamo 3300g  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zeljana02

> A kam ti žuriš...čekaj svoj red..
> I nemoj uopće razmišljati o carskom, sve to može itekako biti ok. I ja sam mislila da ću imati glavonju al sad zadnjih mjesec dana dobio je na kilaži više nego u obujmu glavice..imamo 3300g



ne zurim ja nas decko zuri  :Grin: ...on je u 34 tt imao 3030g  :Rolling Eyes: ...cijeli dan me opet sve boli, spusta se on polako dolje a pri tome udara sve u 16  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bfamily

> bfamily - rodila si? Je li bio VBAC? Još uvijek tražim friška iskustva, termin mi je pred vratima...


jesam. na kraju ipak ponovni carski. 
možda da se još čekalo bi dobila i ja svoj VBAC....ali eto ipak ništa od toga.
Tebi ga želim od sveg srca  :Smile:

----------


## drndalica

> jesam. na kraju ipak ponovni carski. 
> možda da se još čekalo bi dobila i ja svoj VBAC....ali eto ipak ništa od toga.
> Tebi ga želim od sveg srca


Zbog čega je bio CR?

----------


## bfamily

12 dana je prošao termin, u bolnici smo čekali moje trudove, pokušavali su me ručno "otvoriti" ili barem potaknuti trudove ali nisu uspijeli.
Na kraju je došao petak prije Uskrsa, za vikend je bilo jako malo dr. u bolnici pa su se dvoumili oće li mi inducirati porod ili na carski.
Odluka je pala na carski, iskreno meni je drago da je tako jer me je užasno bilo strah indukacije u VBAC-u.
Na trenutak kad sam se probudila mi je bilo krivo jer nisam doživjela prirodni porod ali sve je dobro završilo a to je najbitnije.

----------


## drndalica

> 12 dana je prošao termin, u bolnici smo čekali moje trudove, pokušavali su me ručno "otvoriti" ili barem potaknuti trudove ali nisu uspijeli.
> Na kraju je došao petak prije Uskrsa, za vikend je bilo jako malo dr. u bolnici pa su se dvoumili oće li mi inducirati porod ili na carski.
> Odluka je pala na carski, iskreno meni je drago da je tako jer me je užasno bilo strah indukacije u VBAC-u.
> Na trenutak kad sam se probudila mi je bilo krivo jer nisam doživjela prirodni porod ali sve je dobro završilo a to je najbitnije.


Ajooj  :Sad: . Ma glavno da je sve dobro završilo! :Very Happy: 

Ja se nekako nadam da neću morati predugo čekati u Ri, iako je sve još uvijek jako visoko i zatvoreno. A s druge strane, strah me, znam što me čeka, ne bi indukciju, ali ne bi odbila niti epiduralnu  :Smile:  Sutra je termin  :Cekam:

----------


## zadarmamica

> 12 dana je prošao termin, u bolnici smo čekali moje trudove, pokušavali su me ručno "otvoriti" ili barem potaknuti trudove ali nisu uspijeli.
> Na kraju je došao petak prije Uskrsa, za vikend je bilo jako malo dr. u bolnici pa su se dvoumili oće li mi inducirati porod ili na carski.
> Odluka je pala na carski, iskreno meni je drago da je tako jer me je užasno bilo strah indukacije u VBAC-u.
> Na trenutak kad sam se probudila mi je bilo krivo jer nisam doživjela prirodni porod ali sve je dobro završilo a to je najbitnije.


onda smo bile u bolnici u isto vrijeme. ja sam rodila u utorak.a pošto si imala carski vjerojatno si još bila tamo  :Smile:

----------


## hejena

Jesam cure moje!! Rodila sam 2.5. prekrasnu curicu 3670gr i 50cm  :Saint:  
Porod je bio sve samo ne prirodan ali ipak puno bolji nego carski prvi puta! Neopisiv osječaj euforije, adrenalina i ljubavi!! 
Želim vam svima što ljepše i kraće porode  :Yes:

----------


## katarinam

> Jesam cure moje!! Rodila sam 2.5. prekrasnu curicu 3670gr i 50cm  
> Porod je bio sve samo ne prirodan ali ipak puno bolji nego carski prvi puta! Neopisiv osječaj euforije, adrenalina i ljubavi!! 
> Želim vam svima što ljepše i kraće porode


super čestitke na bebi  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## bfamily

> Jesam cure moje!! Rodila sam 2.5. prekrasnu curicu 3670gr i 50cm  
> Porod je bio sve samo ne prirodan ali ipak puno bolji nego carski prvi puta! Neopisiv osječaj euforije, adrenalina i ljubavi!! 
> Želim vam svima što ljepše i kraće porode


Super! Dobrodošlica curici!

zadarmamica, mimoišle smo se u bolnici. Ja sam izašla u ponedjeljak

----------


## big milky mum

baš gledam dal se javio ko ovdje pa ništa  :Sad: 
nema nijedne od vas a da se termin bliži? meni je 16. i ništa se ne događa! Pa čekam.  :Cool: 
Ali istina je da devet mjeseci tolko brzo prođe a ti zadnji tjedni se vuku i   vuku.... (bar meni  :Smile:  )

----------


## Ares

meni je 13., ali kao da i nije, nikakvih naznaka....čekam trudove, sve je zrelo za porod, dovoljno sam već otvorena, dr. mi je dao rok do subote da prirodno krene, a tad frajer mora van :Grin:

----------


## koksy

Ja cu opet ispratit i ovu turu u rodiliste i cekat jos malo....  :Smile:

----------


## big milky mum

koksy  :Laughing: , ma budeš i ti uskoro! Još mjesec dana! 

Ares ti si znači sad prva na redu  :Smile: 
 Super! Ipak nisam sama u očekivanju! Prvog sina sam rodila 6 dana prije pa sam si nekak utuvila u glavu da bude i sad tak-luda glava!  A sad se osjećam ko da nikad ne budem rodila!  :Grin:

----------


## koksy

A ja bas imam osjecaj da cu ranije iako sam Svena prenjela...Ma ko ce znat. Uglavnom, rekla sam MM-u da ako se dogodi situacija da me uhvate oni jaki trudovi dok sam sama doma, da necu zivkat susjede nego cu nazvat hitnu i rodit doma ako treba, bolje nego susjedu u autu negdje na cesti. A on onako tipicno muski; pa sve ces zakrvarit  :Rolling Eyes:  :Laughing: 

Nego da pitam vas koje ste potkraj, jel vam curi mljeko? Pa kod mene su vec potoci, jedno jutro pidzama, plahta, na ruci mi sve bijelo zasuseno valjda kako sam spavala na boku pa je tako na sve strane... I tako iz obje vec mjesecima!

----------


## big milky mum

ja ne znam dal bi curilo, jer moj stariji sisavac još uvijek cica ujutro dok se probudi!  tak da sve kaj ima on pojede pa ništ ne curi. Al kolko se sjećam od prvi put nije ništ curilo! Znam da me je to baš mučilo zašto kod mene  nema ničega a frendica je nosila jastučiće u trudnoći   :Smile:

----------


## Ares

Meni ništa ne curi, jedino me zadnjih par dana bole bradavice kao na početku trudnoće.

----------


## katajina

Ja sam sada 35 tjedana, u petak sam bila na pregledu nakon čega me uhvatilo ludilo i nisam stala ( do danas ) dok nisam oprala svu robicu, kolica, AS, spakirala torbu za rodilište.... :Smile: 
Pripremila sam robu za izlazak iz rodilišta za sebe i bebu i objasnila svojoj starijoj kćeri gdje će uputit tatu da traži  :Laughing: 
Sad me uhvatio neki mir iako sveki navaljuje da izvadimo i krevetić ( vrlo malo korišten s prethodne dvije korisnice ).
Ipak smo mi iskusni co-sleeperi.

----------


## koksy

Ja prijavljujem ispadanje sluznog cepa u subotu i odradene lazne trudove jucer!
Bit ce to skoro, al kao da se Svemir urotio protiv mene MM nece doc sutra nego tek sljedeci tjedan u srijedu... A trebao je biti 2 tjedna doma od sutra i bas me to umirilo a sad opet susjedi i svekiji moraju biti u stand by poziciji...
Jos k tome se spominje da ce morat u Crnu Goru na 3 tjedna...nevjerovatno...kud bas sad??

----------


## zadarmamica

sretno!!!!

----------


## andynoa

Koksy??? zar već ? ma sretno dragaaaaaaaaa

----------


## koksy

Vi ste mene vec poslale u rodiliste  :Laughing: 
Ne, ne, jos nije vrijeme, zelim da beba jos malo naraste i da mi bude lijepa i okrugla kad se upoznamo.  :Smile: 
Al me danas opako probada skroz nisko, dosad je beba bila onako malo u stranu ali mislim da se sad bas spustila dolje u idealan polozaj za porod. 
Svako malo zastanem i jaucem kako me udara u mjehur i tocno osjecam malene rucice skroz nisko dok "pliva".  :Smile:

----------


## mali princ

evo i nas..prijavljujemo se u završnicu!!!  O da, spremna sam na čaroban susret, udarci nogom u rebra ili glavom i rukama po mjehuru i jajnicima....baš i nisu više tako simpatični! a ni ove vručine baš ne idu u prilog!

----------


## priscila

meni je termin za 2 dana  :Smile:  Brojimo sitno!  :Wink:

----------


## big milky mum

evo cure samo da javim-ja sam rodila 13.06. malog Lovru, teškog 3720 i 50 dugog!
Porod je bio ok,brži i lakši nego prvi  ali ipak nije prošlo bez epiziotomije  :Sad: 
no sad smo doma  i cicamo i mazimo se  :Heart:  i sve ide baš kako treba!  :Smile: 

 vama koje ste u očekivanju želim  čim jednostavnije i lakše porode  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ares

*big milky mum*  čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## big milky mum

hvala Ares! I  ja tebi  :Very Happy:

----------


## mali princ

*big milky mum* i mi se pridružujemo čestitkama!!!!  
Nadam se da će i moj biti brz! Sutra kontrola na SD...pa nek krene više!!  :Klap:

----------


## koksy

Mali princ pa tebi je sutra termin! Sretno na pregledu sutra!

A ja danas podmicujem sladoledom svoju bebu da dode cim prije, govorim joj neka vidi kako veliki braco jede sladoled, ako pozuri dobit ce malo  :Laughing: 
Al nikako...

----------


## kikica2

Da vam se pridružim, i ja čekam...Nije da je još vrijeme, ali moglo bi  :Smile: , a ni sama ne znam dal ću smjeti dočekat termin ili će me prije poroditi radi šećera. Tako da do petka ništa ne znamo  :Smile: , al veselimo se!

----------


## koksy

Kaze danas teta doktorica da sam otvorena za prst i da moze napipat glavicu!  :Very Happy: 
Skoro ce to! Neka, neka, ne zelim opet cekat 41 tj.

----------


## zeljana02

*koksy* saljemo vibrice da uskoro upoznas svog decka i da docek bude brz i bezbolan  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## kikica2

koksy, a gdje ideš roditi?

----------


## koksy

Na SD, iako ne spadam tamo al nedam se potjerat u Vinogradsku  :Smile:

----------


## kikica2

a ja baš u Vinogradsku  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Ma na SD sam prosla sve, i dobro i lose, znam doktore, znam bolnicu...nekako se osjecam ko doma tamo. U Vinogradskoj sam imala jedan ginekoloski pregled i obecala samoj sebi da vise nikad necu nogom krociti na njihovu gnekologiju...
A i zelim rooming in tako da...SD je ociti izbor..

----------


## kikica2

je, ok je SD. Ja sam pak prva dva poroda "obavila" u Vinogradskoj pa nek onda i moje treće malo čudo dođe na svijet tamo. Eto, sentimentalna sam  :Smile: . I jedva čekam  :Klap: . Idem u petak na pregled pa se nadam da će mi reći da se nešto nekud kreće, već sam jaakoo nestrpljiva.
Sretno tebi  :Smile:  !

----------


## koksy

Ne znam sta da mislim, boli me trbuh kao kod jace menge, imam proljev, vec sam dvaput bila na wc-u i jos uvijek me boli. Kontrakcije su ceste ali nisu jako bolne...Nemam pojma sta bi...Mozda je samo neka zelucana viroza a mozda jos nocas krenem...
Uff...

----------


## mimi 25

:Grin: 
Tako je identicno i meni bilo vecer prije poroda. Otisla sam spavati i u 1.00 ujutro su me probudili jaki trudovi.
Nekako mi se cini da je to to.
Samo hrabro!
Sretnoooooo!!!!!!!!

----------


## bucka

ja bila danas na kontroli u vinogradskoj.
skroz zatvorena.
po svojoj dr termin je 12.7, a po dr Kosu 4.7.
psihički uopće nisam spremna i dođe mi da iskočim iz vlastite kože kad se sjetim da moram uskoro roditi.

----------


## katajina

Go, koksy, go!
Nekako ti više želim da upoznaš svog bebača nego da imaš crijevnu virozu 10 dana pred termin  :Wink:

----------


## koksy

> Tako je identicno i meni bilo vecer prije poroda. Otisla sam spavati i u 1.00 ujutro su me probudili jaki trudovi.
> Nekako mi se cini da je to to.
> Samo hrabro!
> Sretnoooooo!!!!!!!!


Stvarno?? 
Joj sad sam bas jako nestrpljiva, boli i dalje, kao menga, ali nema pravilnih trudova. Idem pod tus pa cu vidjet hoce li ista il nista...

----------


## koksy

Poslje duuugog tusiranja sve je isto...
Odoh spavat, ako vam se ne javim ujutro znate gdje sam i s kim!  :Smile:

----------


## big milky mum

koksy sretno!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## koksy

I dalje u iscekivanju... A bila sam bas sigurna da cu ic nocas....

----------


## mali princ

Čekaj  Koksy da idemo zajedno! Ja već par dana povremeno osjećam ta stezanja...isto mekanija stolica, ali ništa konkretno! Jučer bila na pregledu kod dr.G.Horvat...kaže da je malac nešto sramežljiv, neće on još! Moram sutra ujutro na kontrolu i to u rađaonu.....sve mi se čini da kad jednom uđem, neću izaći 2u1!

----------


## mimi 25

Koksy, bas sam se nadala da necu naci tvoj post danas.
 I ja sam mislila da je to to.
Ali, po svemu sudeci, brzo ces ti.....

----------


## kikica2

evo i mene! Mi u ponedjeljak na hospitalizaciju rdi šećera, pa ako su nalazi ok, još na par dana doma, a ako nisu osatjemo roditi!

----------


## koksy

Prijavljujem 2u1 status.... Jutros opet laznjaci, fino krenuli, jaka menstrualna bol, na 3 minute, trajali po pola minute. Tako nekih pola sata i opet stali...
MM otisao na teren i sad opet strepim ko ce me i kako odvest do bolnice ako krene prije vikenda...
Zanimljivo je i da, gdje god sam citala, pise da od ispadanja sluznog cepa moze proc maximalno 3 tjedna, eto meni proslo 23 dana, prije tjedan dana bila otvorena za prst i nista...Mala muska ljencina se neda van... :Smile: 

S obzirom koliko se vec dugo moje tijelo priprema na porod i koliko su mi ceste BH kontrakcije nebi se cudila da se jedno jutro probudim usred poroda, da ni ne osjetim da beba izlazi jer od silnih laznjaka ko bi vise raspoznao prave trudove  :Laughing: 

kikica, kakvo je stanje?

----------


## bucka

meni u prvoj trudnoći čep ispao i odmah krenuli trudovi, a drugi dan sam rodila.
nekako iščekujem isti scenarij i ovaj put

----------


## mali princ

Evo i nas! Vratili se sa SD, nikakvih pomaka za sada...otvorena i dalje prst, nikakvih trudova, gledaoplodnu vodu...bistra i ima je dovoljno! Za 2 dana sve opet ispočetka!
Koksy uvijek možeš zvati hitnu...čak i cameo taxi...nije da ih reklamiram, al stvarno dođu za 5 min!!

----------


## ksena28

nisam još u grande finalu, ali sam blizu. 35+4, ali kako udara čini mi se da bi ona najradije van  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

meni termin po dr kosu bio jučer, a od jutros mi nika ima visoku temp, jaku grlobolju i povračanje, pa me frka da ne pokupim i ja i takva idem u rodilište.
ufff...

----------


## koksy

Cure, jel radate pa vas zato nema??

Ja bila na SD danas, kazu 2 prsta otvorena al nema trudova. I termin mi pomaknuli na 15.7. tako je po uzv. 
Tjesi me samo ta otvorenost, tako mi je bilo dan prije nego sam rodila Svena pa ko zna, mozda i rodim ovaj vikend...bilo bi i vrijeme...

----------


## bfamily

koksy sretno!!! Nadam se da će biti ubrzo

----------


## bucka

ja još uvijek čekam

----------


## koksy

Ajoj bucka, a ja se zalim...ti si vec fino prosla termin...Nadam se da ce brzo!  :Smile: 

bfamily, hvala ti, al sve mi se cini da cu opet prenjet, ja sam ocito stvorena za radanje malih, lijenih deckica  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

službeno mi je termin 12. 7, ali mi par doktora predvidjeli ovaj raniji iz potpisa

----------


## koksy

Kod mene obrnuto, termin od pocetka bio 8.7. a jucer ga pomaknuli na 15. Umjesto da mi kazu da ce to sad, samo sto nije, oni jos odgadaju, sigurno je bembo cuo kad je doktor to rekao pa se zato neda van...  :Laughing: 

Nego, a jel se tebi onda ovo vodi kao prenesenost il ce to tek nakon 12.? Ako ne rodis prije, jasno  :Grin:

----------


## bucka

mislim da će mi tek nakon 12-og računat da sam prenijela.

----------


## kikica2

mi smo se jučer vratile iz vinogradske  :Zaljubljen: . Moje maleno sada spava u sobici. Otišle smo 4.7. na profil glukoze i ostale na induciranom porodu 06.07. Sve je prošlo super i poprilično brzo  :Smile: . Gel sam dobila u 19:05, a malecka je izašla u 23:23  :Heart: . Sretno svima!

----------


## koksy

Cestitam kikica!  :Very Happy: 
Bas mi je drago da je tako brzo bilo!

----------


## katajina

Meni je termin 22.7. ali me ubija iščekivanje. Ne bi čovjek rekao da mi je treći put, još sam jučer proplakala cijeli dan, eto tako, došlo mi, buahaaaaaa.
Svaka koščica me boli, pušem ko parna lokomotiva, žgaravica me ubija...

----------


## ksena28

taj 22.07. je neki fatalan datum - meni je doktorica za tad najavila hospitalizaciju. bebačica je na zadak, plus još neki moji problemi, nema ni govora o prirodnom porodu, samo carski kojeg očekujemo tamo negdje 1.08.
malo smo zatečeni, nadala sam se da će se okrenut, da će dragi bit uz mene dok pušem u boxu, al je bebačica već sad svojeglava  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

bucka nam je jučer rodila dečka  :Smile:

----------


## katajina

Čestitke *bucki*  :Smile:  tati i velikoj seki!
Ja sam danas s pregleda, omekšan grlić, otvorena 2 prsta, ginica jako zadovoljna, bebač procijenjen na 3700 gr ( znam da UZV nije uvijek pouzdan ali ginica je svaki put dosad dobro procjenjivala ).

----------

